# JBM's Photo Thread



## jbm150 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, now that my collection has jumped from 2 to 9 in a short month, I figured I can start one of these for myself.  I almost feel embarrassed posting my pics, they're nothing compared to what everyone else is able to take.  AND most of my Ts are just slings so at least for right now, its gonna be a bunch of small, brown spiders 

Anyways, here's my growing beauty
P. regalis "Aryana"






About 5" completely outstretched






Hunting a cricket








L. parahybana "LP" (until sexed, then will come up with name)
About 2.5-3"






My camera can't really get in there to see the dewey lady bits (hope its a she)






LP's favorite pasttime








G. pulchra (have 2, basically look the same)








A. chalcodes "Cody"







A. sp. New River rust rump "River"
tiiiiiny little thing







C. cyaneopubescens "Gabby"






Cricket wrecking machine








Newest acquisitions!
P. crassipes






New home








P. sp. goliath






New home






Pseudo-threat pose, was striking paintbrush faster than I could almost even see







Hopefully, in time, my Ts will start to take on their true colors.  And perhaps I'll get better at taking pics as well


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2010)

*Great species! Love their little enclosures

I'd guess female on the LP, but don't hold me to it! *


----------



## Abby (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you all 

I can't wait til they're bigger so that I can make proper, display worthy enclosures.  Although, I think i'm gonna run into some trouble, most of my spids will turn into monsters.  Maybe by then, I'll have bought a house and can have lots of big tanks.  

I created a pretty nice one (10 gal) for my H. mac but she died just as it was time to move her.  Then, I was gonna use it for Aryana (regalis) but I think I'll hold onto it until Gabby (GBB) is big enough for it (hope it doesn't mind an upright, arboreal setup) and make a different one for Aryana with a nice hollowed out log or cork bark.

As for LP, I think its going to turn out male.  Looking at its furrow, I can almost see the faint outlines of a dark spot.  Maybe after its next molt, I'll be able to see it better.


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 28, 2010)

Aryana looks really beautiful! Congratulations!
Nice enclosure too.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I just couldn't help myself, I had to get more Ts.  I ordered a 3+ inch female P. cambridgei from Patrick86 (awesome transaction!), something that I've wanted for some time now.  Yeah yeah, irminia this and irminia that, I think cambridgei are so gorgeous.  Here's my new little lady:

Keeping her in a similar setup to a pokie






She's so FUZZY!






Feet!








Along came a freebie, an OBT, a T I've also really wanted
Its home






Such a little cutie (I might have been a little "generous" with the size of the airholes :wall








And as a bonus, a pic of my P. sp. aussie goliath in its lair.  This thing is a freakin' nightmare for crickets







One day, in a few years, my collection is gonna be full of some badass spiders


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 5, 2010)

Aryana is beautiful 
and getting so big!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, you did me good with her Anastasia!  She's a trip and never passes up a meal.  She should molt again in a month or so and whoo, she's gonna be a stunna


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a great collection! The regalis and GBB are beautiful!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 3, 2010)

Had a bunch of molts so I'll put some bad, out of focus pics up.  You have to use your imagination with my pics 

River (A. new river rust rump) was the first, here stretching pokie-style







Cody (A. chalcodes) molted next but no pics.  Here's a completely unrelated pic of how LP (Lp) has redecorated.  Such an industrious critter







Gabby (GBB) molted next and is now back to her usual self, annihilating crickets and starting to web things up







And the biggest surprise, my P. crassipes molted.  Never knew it was even in premolt.  Here out for a stroll







I checked out Gabby and P. crassipes' exuviums under a microscope (thanks TalonAWD for the tutorial video) and came to the conclusion that they're still unsexed.  I'll have to wait and check again next time.  The two Aphonos I can't get to.  All of the molted spiders have since eaten so they seem to be healthy


----------



## crawltech (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice collection mang!...keep em comin!


----------



## Roski (Mar 3, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> You have to use your imagination with my pics


LOL! For some reason I actually laughed out loud. Mainly because I think everyone here has been acquainted with the many frustrations of tarantula photography at one point or another. Pictures rarely do justice to these creatures that fill ourselves with pride and fascination. As mentioned above- beautiful collection .

I can "imagine" your GBB quite well, as my sling is about the same size. Some of your GBB feeding pics look identical to mine as well- viewed through cloudy plastic!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Crawl and Roski.  You're right, its tough to truly capture the beauty of a tarantula, especially with a camera not designed for macros.  My biggest problem is not having enough light.  I don't really have a great place to keep my spiders where I can sufficiently light them.  And to try to move them or open their container scares them, most of whom run to a burrow.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2010)

I was so excited, I haven't seen this in a long time!












I almost never see my Ts drink.  I caught Aryana once.  This _P. cambridgei _has been so reclusive, I was shocked to see it out of her lair.  I tried feeding her twice and she has shown almost no interest in food.  I figured she was in premolt but today she emerged to drink.  After a few minutes, she retired back to her burrow.  If anyone can chime in, will Ts sometimes grab a quick drink to hydrate before molting?  Check out her butt, its not dark at all.  Well, the bottom of it is if you can see that.  Dunno, very cool though :}:}:}







Fed Gabby as well, this kid is quick!  Little bit sharper of an image







Frustrated _P. crassipes_.  The cricket got under a leaf it had webbed up and it couldn't figure out how to get at it.  It was not to be denied and eventually figured it out 


Aryana, my P. regalis, never comes out anymore.  I can't tell if she's in premolt because she's never, ever turned down a meal, even before she molts 

I'd like to get some more pics of my Aussie goliath but its home is almost impenetrable.  I see it all the time, sometimes all the way on the other side from its burrow.  If if anything moves, like I take off the lid, its gone.  Creepy looking spider!

And in a months time, I'll have more spiders coming


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 17, 2010)

More molts!

LP popped first, here flipped











Stretchin a few days post molt

Awesome news, you were right Teal.  LP is indeed female!  Checked exuvium under scope 


Sho nuff, my P. cambridgei molted too





Here she is in her molt hammock

She's completed the molt safely, will wait a bit more before I pull the molt and try to get a pic of her


Early one morning, I caught Aryana in the act





I think she's really due for a molt.  Later this day, she webbed her burrow up even more and I can't see into it.  No bueno but what ya gonna do


Cricket is in a world of trouble, here being drug down into P. crassipes' burrow 






Problem though, if anyone sees this, can anyone tell me what that orange is on the cricket?  I didn't notice it until I took the pic.  It looks like its inside the abdomen, kinda splitting it without actually splitting it.  Please please please tell me its not some sort of parasite load


----------



## GK. (Mar 17, 2010)

To me it looks like its just part of the exo?


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 24, 2010)

I guess thats all it is GK, it seems no worse the wear for eating it.  In fact, its eating another cricket right now 

Lykos, my P. sp. aussie goliath, molted yesterday.  I sexed the exuvium today and sadly, I think its a male.  Oh well, still a cool spider (no pics yet)

Nacho, my obt, also molted earlier this week.  Here's a pic of him (I think) stretched out.  Much more orange-y than before


LP looking beautiful in her new suit and munching happily



Aryana still hasn't molted and now is very active.  Its warmed up and she's always out running the streets.  She's looking a little dingy but still has a big appetite



Lastly, Denali, my P. cambridgei lady, has hardened up and opened up her lair.  


Here's a little video of her in action (warning: I completely dork out here, my Ts do that to me )

Compared to her, my reflexes suck :razz:


----------



## GK. (Mar 24, 2010)

You got some beautiful T's. I can't wait for my OBTs to start getting bigger.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you sir, they really are some cool little Ts.  My obt is very active and almost always out of its burrow.  I wonder what kind of attitude it'll have as it gets bigger, now it's a little pussy cat


----------



## seanbond (Mar 25, 2010)

got sum tiny spidas bud


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tell me about it.  Have two more subadults on the way and more slings.  Just about done with my collection, then I'll sit back and watch 'em grow into monsters


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2010)

*New addition!*

Got one new addition today, a species I've long wanted.  Introducing, my new little _Augacephalus sp. Mozambique _





I got this little guy from fellow member Presurcukr who I met and is a hell of a nice guy (has an awesome collection too!).  The mother of this sling is gorgeous and a feisty one.  So excited to watch this one grow into its adult patterns.


Earlier this week, Velvet, the smaller of my two pulchras, FINALLY molted.  Here flipped (I'm sorry for the eye-straining misfocus):






Fresh with a brand new twiggy leg:







And as a bonus, here's a cricket not long for this cruel world:





I love Aryana's loooong, yellow legs


----------



## Dooley_001 (Apr 8, 2010)

They are lookin good man, what form is the crass? Love the goliath too, they get HUGE


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dooley, I apologize, I forgot to get back to you.  Thank you and what do you mean form?  There are multiple "forms" of P. crassipes?


I've had 4 molts this week, its been great!

Here's Motley, G. pulchra, so named because he's a hot mess.  





Before the molt, he was missing leg 4 (you can see its back now).  Now, after the molt, he's missing leg 3 on the same side and his mirror patch is all weird looking.  Other than looking roughed up, he seems no worse for the wear.


Nacho, my OBT, molted last monday.  He apparently doesn't believe in a post molt fast because 2 days later, he was out looking for food.  I waited a few more days, just to make sure.  All this thing does is eat and molt, and each molt it grows substantially.  Such a cool and active little beauty.  The cricket in the foreground REALLY wants to go back home







Gabriella - yep, thats right, molt says female  - is so slow growing.  Molts fairly frequently but unlike the obt, doesn't gain much size.  Oh well, at least its a she!







And just today, River, my A. sp. New River, successfully molted too.  





Geez, this one is gonna take a looooong time to mature.  Cody, his chalcodes brother, molted last week and has gained a tad bit more size.  

Couple of observations:

Denali, my P. cambridgei, is THE most active spider I've ever seen.  Its never in the same place, always going into its burrow, coming out to the front, going up to the roof, crawling under its plant (which it pulled down for some reason).  Its hot and humid, she's well fed (her feeding response is rediculous), and always has water.  I dunno.  I really want to get her in a bigger tank but I'm waiting for Aryana to molt (going to be Denali's home).  She's just awesome!

Lykos, my Aussie goliath, is assuredly male and in premolt again.  It raced out earlier this week to grab a cricket but today, it just kept scaring it away.  I was going to rehouse him this weekend but now I'm going to wait til after the molt.  He's 2.5" and molted only a month ago.  Isn't that a tad quick?  I'm really not looking forward to rehousing, he tried to leap through the plastic to tear my face off when I leaned in too close 

Kind of interesting, I put Lykos's rejected cricket in with LP, my Lp.  I pulled all of the webbing off of it that I could.  I dropped it in her tank, she of course tackled it instantly, killed it, but then spit it out and ran away from it.  She stayed away from it for a while, then went back to it and paced around and stood over it before finally, after about 10 minutes went by, she picked it back up and ate it.  And here I thought the ladies liked the Australian guys with their cool, "g'day mate" accents :?


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 24, 2010)

You have some excellent Ts man.


----------



## Shell (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice pics and awesome collection  I'm a little jealous


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> You have some excellent Ts man.


Thank ya much!



Shell said:


> Nice pics and awesome collection  I'm a little jealous


Gracias senorita, I love how my collection is going, just a few more til I'm done.  Though, I will have to get females or unsexed slings for the male species I have eventually.  You should get some more pics of your critters up!


----------



## Teal (Apr 25, 2010)

*Woo, I am excited to have been right about your LP.. and congrats! (I know, that was like.. a month ago.. lol)

And oooh.. you even sound hot LOL 

Great collection! I love their names  *


----------



## Shell (Apr 25, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Gracias senorita, I love how my collection is going, just a few more til I'm done.  Though, I will have to get females or unsexed slings for the male species I have eventually.  You should get some more pics of your critters up!


So far the ones that have matured for me have been female. So I've been doing my research on breeding 

I'm not even close to be finished my collection, but finances need to come around a bit before I expand more.

I have a ton of pics on my camera, but I really need to figure out what is up with my computer that it won't upload  As soon as I get it sorted I will post some more.


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 25, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Just about done with my collection


Yea, thats what I said at about T number 20. That didnt really work out for me, lol.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 26, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Woo, I am excited to have been right about your LP.. and congrats! (I know, that was like.. a month ago.. lol)
> 
> And oooh.. you even sound hot LOL
> 
> Great collection! I love their names  *


LOL thanks.  Of everyone, I think you have the best names for Ts.  I mean, Berkley Labrynth?  Betrayal Fly?  Thats hysterical 



Shell said:


> So far the ones that have matured for me have been female. So I've been doing my research on breeding
> 
> I'm not even close to be finished my collection, but finances need to come around a bit before I expand more.
> 
> I have a ton of pics on my camera, but I really need to figure out what is up with my computer that it won't upload  As soon as I get it sorted I will post some more.


I hear ya, thats why I'm done buying Ts for the year.  Once my last shipment eventually comes in, no more.  I need to save or spend money on other stuff...like females of our species 



J.huff23 said:


> Yea, thats what I said at about T number 20. That didnt really work out for me, lol.


Yeah, thats probably true.  But really, I only want a species or two of a few particular genera.  Not really interested in having a huge collection.  Some are long term goals, like L. nigerrimum and H. gigas (possibly communal AND swims?!?) but I'll worry about those later.  I just need the ones I want to be female so I can have them for a long time and watch 'em get BIG!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quick updates:

I think Antsy, my Auggie, molted this morning!  I knew it was in premolt but didn't think it was quite ready.  Still a tiny little thing

I think Aryana is in premolt!  She's sealed her burrow and hasn't come out for days.  She does this every once in a while but I hope this time its for real.  She's gonna be so beautiful, makes my eyes water 


Wings lost yesterday, I'm gonna be pissed if the Coyotes win game 7 and send Detroit home


----------



## Teal (Apr 26, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> LOL thanks.  Of everyone, I think you have the best names for Ts.  I mean, Berkley Labrynth?  Betrayal Fly?  Thats hysterical


*

lol thanks  I just love naming things! *


----------



## seanbond (Apr 27, 2010)

nice kollect!


----------



## jbm150 (May 17, 2010)

Both my Ts and I have been busy.  I've had several molts, including Aryana and Denali!  I caught Aryana out this morning looking splendid but she quickly ducked back into her burrow.  Its been a week but I'll wait a bit more before feeding her.  I'll try to catch a pic of her and add it (she looks amazing!)

Here's Nacho enjoying a post molt stretch






And I've been busy, here's Nacho's new home





I think this is the most chill obt ever.  No defensive posturing or even quick bursts through the rehousing.  


Kind of a cool shot, Denali picking up a cricket






Denali molting





She molted on top of her burrow, I was a little afraid she'd roll back off.  She knows what she's doing

Chewing her exuvium LOL





She is quite a bit bigger now and I'm going to have to rehouse her...ahem, I mean shell is going to have to rehouse her 


P. crassipes also molted, male of course 







Rehoused LP.  Her butt is darkening and she is less aggressive towards food.  Don't get that twisted, she still eats.  She never stops eating 







I've also got a new rack to keep my collection.  Here's the old






Here's the new 






First thing that jumps out at you is that there's oh so much more room.  To the point that it looks a little barren 


Coupla notes:

Motley, my G. pulchra, who seems to struggle at life was freaking out yesterday.  It was flailing its legs and seemed to stumble about.  I immediately thought DKS but it hasn't had any more episodes.  It seems fine now.  It has been refusing food the last few days, in premolt I suppose. I dunno whats up with it....

Several of my spiders have developed the habit of sleeping (?) on their sides or even on their back with their legs curled.  Ever time I see it, I think they're dead.  I nudge the cage and they flip back over and look at me like I did something wrong.  Sigh, they test me.

River, my smaller Aphono, has sealed its burrow; Gabriella, my GBB, has gone off of food.  The good thing about having all small spiders is I get molts aplenty!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 11, 2010)

*New arrivals!!!*

Picked up some sweet Ts from Ken:

B. emilia: such a little cutie, .75"





Its going to take a while but I can't wait to grow it up!


P. irminia: stunning little critter, 1.75"







And the real prize, L. sp. Borneo black: 1.5"
Rehousing didn't go as planned (bolted and ran laps in my tub) so I had to get more hands-on





First ever handling of an arboreal AND an OW T


----------



## Shell (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats Jeff  Love the new little guys and the pics!

I still think you should have ordered the gigas. When you do, maybe, just maybe I will come and help you rehouse that one


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL I know, I was so close.  I should have but I wanted to save a little for later.  Of course, had you issued that offer before....


----------



## Shell (Jun 11, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> LOL I know, I was so close.  I should have but I wanted to save a little for later.  Of course, had you issued that offer before....


Well now you have even more of a reason to order one


----------



## codykrr (Jun 11, 2010)

just give it time and that shelf will soon fill up. just a year ago i only had one.  now i have 3 and need another...it happens fast!

nice P. irminia too!  i love those devil's. Meaner than hell but so pretty. mine tagged me when it was only an inch or so.


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 12, 2010)

Update:  All my new kids ate!  The emilia got a nice big drumstick, the Lampro got a nice lively juvie cricket, and my irminia...see below




codykrr said:


> nice P. irminia too!  i love those devil's. Meaner than hell but so pretty. mine tagged me when it was only an inch or so.


Holy crap, that irminia annhilated that cricket!  You weren't kidding, it hit the substrate and she flew from across the enclosure to blow its legs off!  Fun spider


----------



## codykrr (Jun 12, 2010)

Haha. just wait, they become really fun when you have a 4 to 6 incher.  you should have seem my girl when i pulled a dud sac from her.! she looked similar to this :evil:


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 12, 2010)

codykrr said:


> Haha. just wait, they become really fun when you have a 4 to 6 incher.  you should have seem my girl when i pulled a dud sac from her.! she looked similar to this :evil:


LOL thats too funny.  It'd be strange to say my most ornery T is a NWer!  Speaking of which, my cambridgei might be developing a mean streak.  I was filling its water dish and it was letting me know I wasn't welcome in its home


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice pickups!  At least you got a good substitute for the cyrios with a borneo black.  Awesome looking sp. too.


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 12, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pickups!  At least you got a good substitute for the cyrios with a borneo black.  Awesome looking sp. too.


Thanks man, crossing my fingers it turns out female! And they're big spiders!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 29, 2010)

Just a few pics, nothing special.


Rehoused Cody (chalcodes) earlier this month.  Held while rehousing





She later bolted on me, ran across my kitchen counter, and wound up trapped in my boxer shorts.  Yeah, it was an adventure 


Also rehoused River (A. sp. New River), here with "kill"





It was a prekilled cricket but she leapt on it and took it down like a lion on a zebra.  Such a proud little killer 


Sex my L. sp. Borneo black please





I kid of course.  Its settling in nicely with a web/dirt burrow and eats like a champ.


Look who it is!  I almost never see Antsy (A. sp. Mozambique) beyond toes.  Here was a rare occassion







Em (B. emilia) molted!  






Its maayyybe 1" but if you look carefully, you can see the pink on its legs!  





Now that its hardened, its carapace is starting to get its dark v as well


I've had 5 molts in the past 4 days: Lykos on Sat, Nacho on Sun, Em yesterday, and Cody and Gabriella today!  Lykos is big, I can't wait to see him come out.


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 29, 2010)

And nowwwww, the further adventures of LP

Hunting






Scratching her butt






Spidertarantula






This is why she's on the lid:





I kept wondering what that horrible noise was.  Almost daily, she climbs on the ceiling and chews on the edge of the lid.  I think she's telling me she wants more space.  Any larger, I think she'd be able to pierce the plastic.  After she molts again, I'll rehouse her into something more spacious


----------



## codykrr (Jun 29, 2010)

nice Pics.  Thanks for rehousing me too  that last place was getting kind of cramped.LOl


----------



## Shell (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice pics, but I can't help but ask. When you say that Cody bolted and wound up in your boxers, well, where you wearing them at the time??  Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 29, 2010)

codykrr said:


> nice Pics.  Thanks for rehousing me too  that last place was getting kind of cramped.LOl





Shell said:


> Nice pics, but I can't help but ask. When you say that Cody bolted and wound up in your boxers, well, where you wearing them at the time??  Sorry, couldn't help myself


I've been wondering about Cody, been trying to get in my boxers for a while.  Quite honestly makes me uncomfortable, ya know?

I kid I kid.  Yes, I was wearing the boxers at the time.  I was rehousing on my kitchen counter because its very open and it was just an aphonopelma sling.  Thought: she's slow and NW, no sweat.  Well, everything was going fine, handled her, took pics, and got her in her new home.  She was just sitting on the top of the substrate and as I reached down pick up the lid off the counter, she got a wild hair up her ass and bolted.  She ran right at me and down over the edge, so I quickly pushed my hips to stop her, veerrry gently, of course.  Whoop, right on in!  Had to carefully extricate her (stayed on the boxers itself), put her back in her new home, and took a deep breath.  Sorry, no pics of that part of the adventure


----------



## Shell (Jun 29, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> I kid I kid.  Yes, I was wearing the boxers at the time.  I was rehousing on my kitchen counter because its very open and it was just an aphonopelma sling.  Thought: she's slow and NW, no sweat.  Well, everything was going fine, handled her, took pics, and got her in her new home.  She was just sitting on the top of the substrate and as I reached down pick up the lid off the counter, she got a wild hair up her ass and bolted.  She ran right at me and down over the edge, so I quickly pushed my hips to stop her, veerrry gently, of course.  Whoop, right on in!  Had to carefully extricate her (stayed on the boxers itself), put her back in her new home, and took a deep breath.  Sorry, no pics of that part of the adventure


Aw, no pics  I'm kidding, that is hilarious, good thing it was just a NW sling though


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 4, 2010)

Some more new pics for the 4th

Nacho postmolt





OBTs really are beautiful spiders


My biggest girl, Aryana, out early one morning







My second biggest girl, Denali







Gabriella starting to get her big girl colors







Rehoused Antsy, A. sp. Mozambique, now 1.75"





THE calmest OWer I've ever seen

Anyone wanna give it a shot?  By eye, looks very male.  Here, not sure 





Going to try sexing its molt on Tues so we'll see


Brisbane, P. crassipes, finally decided to web up a lair







Lykos postmolt, getting big and black!





Such a cool T 

Oh, don't pay any mind to the dry looking sub, its just the surface that's dried out.  Just underneath its moist





The wet spot is from him jumping into his dish chasing a cricket 


Just a few short days until some new arrivals


----------



## crawltech (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice pics dude!.....keep 'em comin


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks man, appreciate it


----------



## Shell (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice pics Jeff  I still think Gabriella wants to come live with me


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 4, 2010)

Shell said:


> Nice pics Jeff  I still think Gabriella wants to come live with me


I dunno, she looks like she's getting pretty comfortable here!  Your window of opportunity is closing


----------



## Shell (Jul 4, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> I dunno, she looks like she's getting pretty comfortable here!  Your window of opportunity is closing


Better book my ticket soon then


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice spiders man!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 7, 2010)

*New arrivals!!!*

Thanks BC 


Well, I think the sad reality is that I've pretty much told the world that I'm not interested in dating women ever again.  I just couldn't help myself, I ordered more Ts...and of course, they're tiny 








_Phlogius crassipes _(multiply by 2)





Tiny but feisty!


_Ornithoctinus aureotibialis _(x3)





Little fuzzball cuties! I can't be sure but I think this one tried to savage my brush


_Thrigmopoeus truculentus_





After seeing pics and researching these a bit, I am extremely excited for this one!


With the multiples, I should have some sort of chance at a female...hopefully.  These Ts are courtesy of Chris (Syndicate).  Aside from the top notch transaction (all the way around), not all of these were paid for


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet pickups man. :clap:  Chris is awesome to deal with.


----------



## Shell (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new additions Jeff


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 7, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Sweet pickups man. :clap:  Chris is awesome to deal with.


Yeah man, he'll do you right.



Shell said:


> Congrats on the new additions Jeff


Thank ya Shell, I just can't help myself.  We gotta chat again soon, it's been a while


----------



## Shell (Jul 8, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Thank ya Shell, I just can't help myself.  We gotta chat again soon, it's been a while


Well you do know where to find me. Glad we got the chance to catch up last night, you just need to remember to log on more


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coupla quick shots

Nacho lounging in his empty waterdish.  I waited for him to come out to refill it and when I did, he wasn't particularly interested.  Guess he was just relaxing







Antsy's looks just fascinate me







Rehoused Motley and Velvet (identical pulchras in identical enclosures)







Sadly, one of my new O. aureotibialis slings wasn't long for the world







To change things up, I decided to try to tong feed Aryana...and record it 

I'm just happy I didn't jerk back like a spaz.  I know she isn't going to come flying out but always in the back of my mind is that "what if...."


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 15, 2010)

Went on a kinda-sorta vacation and came back to a bunch of Ts that molted.  Also within a few days, these Ts molted as well!  Here's some not-so-good pics of the fun 

Gabriella flipped






And freshly molted





This pic actually came out ok, the colors and patterns are striking (love the bat symbol)


Em, B. emilia, flipped this morning





Molted successfully, once s/he hardens, i'll get a pic


T. truculentus lurking





Molted while gone but when I rehoused, I couldn't for the life of me find the molt :?
^btw, this is an extremely underrated spider!


Denali, my P. cambridgei, also molted.  Just as I was walking out the door, she decided to flip.  But when I got back, she was healthy and beautiful and BIG!  She gained almost a full inch.  I decided to rehouse her into her final enclosure.  Did not go as smoothly as I hoped 






You're not supposed to be up there





Not pictured: her darting all around the outside of her new enclosure and the lid to her previous home...which was in my hand.  I had to juggle her around and keep her from running onto my arms and jumping pretty much everywhere.  God my heart was in my throat but I finally got her in her new home, pictured against the bark





The more I do this, the more experience I get so I guess its a good thing 


In the coming days and weeks, I have more Ts coming.  They're Ts I've been wanting to get for so long, I'm stoked out of my mind.  This weekend has all been about building enclosures.  The one coming this week is mindblowingly beautiful


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

*I am SO jealous that you got O. aureotibialis! They are on my "DO WANT!!" list for sure. Great shots of everyone!!  *


----------



## Terry D (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff, Wow! Nice collection you've amassed. :clap:

Terry


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I am SO jealous that you got O. aureotibialis! They are on my "DO WANT!!" list for sure. Great shots of everyone!!  *


Lol thanks teal, they're pretty cool Ts.  Gorgeous when they get big.  Mine are pissed at me because I constantly have to tear down their web towers to get in to feed and water 'em.  

Glad to have you back on AB, place wasn't quite the same without you 



Terry D said:


> Jeff, Wow! Nice collection you've amassed. :clap:
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry, I'm pretty happy with it myself.  I don't have a ton of species but it's a diverse mix


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Lol thanks teal, they're pretty cool Ts.  Gorgeous when they get big.  Mine are pissed at me because I constantly have to tear down their web towers to get in to feed and water 'em.
> 
> Glad to have you back on AB, place wasn't quite the same without you


*

They are soo gorgeous! I can't wait to get some.. now you've really got me tempted to get a few slings from Chris for myself! hehe

Aww thanks Jeff  *


----------



## Shell (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice pics, as usual, Jeff. 

*MY* GBB is looking pretty darn sexy


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 15, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> They are soo gorgeous! I can't wait to get some.. now you've really got me tempted to get a few slings from Chris for myself! hehe
> 
> Aww thanks Jeff  *


Do it!  Chris is great and he'll do you right.  From what I've observed, they're a little slow to go into feeding mode but once they get locked on, they go nuts.  I had one jump and pick off a cricket that was hanging from the side of the enclosure and then roll with it across to the other side.  Good stuff 



Shell said:


> Nice pics, as usual, Jeff.
> 
> *MY* GBB is looking pretty darn sexy


LOL well, until you come get *YOUR* GBB, I'll keep her growing and sexy-fied...so to speak


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Do it!  Chris is great and he'll do you right.  From what I've observed, they're a little slow to go into feeding mode but once they get locked on, they go nuts.  I had one jump and pick off a cricket that was hanging from the side of the enclosure and then roll with it across to the other side.  Good stuff


*

Aww I love when the little guys go all crazy commando on their feeders! lol 

Alright... I think you've talked me into it... BAD Jeff, BAD!  *


----------



## Shell (Aug 15, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> LOL well, until you come get *YOUR* GBB, I'll keep her growing and sexy-fied...so to speak


Sexy-fied's always good (my word of the day now, thanks .)

 I am really beginning to think, that flying down to see you and smuggling her back across the border, would be easier then finding a GBB in Canada!


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2010)

Shell said:


> I am really beginning to think, that flying down to see you and smuggling her back across the border, would be easier then finding a GBB in Canada!


*

Ahem... take me with you.

That is all.

 *


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 17, 2010)

*New arrivals!!!*

LOL it's nice to be appreciated 


I have two O. aureotibialis slings.  This picture represents their differences exactly:





Oa2 (left) is always hiding, Oa3 (right) is always out.  Also, Oa2 molted today, wasn't expecting it at all


Ok, now, the real good stuff.  My newest order came in, one is a real beauty!  But lets start with the freebies first (Patrick86 is awesome!)

P. irminia x2






Making a break for it! 






Twins together, hope at least one is female (I think the first is!)







Now the real prize






What could it be?






HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!






But seriously, she went into her home fine.  She was sluggish, really.  Hope she'll be ok....






Exploring and finding her cave, where hopefully she'll begin her burrow






Well, I shifted her enclosure, she flipped around and let me know exactly how she felt about my existence from here on out!





Thats the spirit I was looking for 

So stoked to have her, I can't wait to never see her again LOL


Plus, I have more Ts coming next week so stay tuned


----------



## Shell (Aug 17, 2010)

Great new additions, Jeff! So this is why you told me to watch for pics 

Love the sea turtle pic (actually I saw them already, Hayden was fascinated.) I was just disappointed that you didn't get a pic of the hammerhead, you will just have to try harder next time


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks shell.  I've named her Tamarin because her whiskers make me think of a young emperor tamarin.  


Tell me about it, I wish I had gotten a shot of the shark and the mola.  Right as I was clicking the camera at the mola, it dove.  It was a pretty neat fishing trip.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 17, 2010)

Sea turtle!!!!!

oh the T's are cool too 

Heh, awesome pictures! What sp. of Haplo is that?


----------



## opticle (Aug 18, 2010)

great pictures mate you've got me more excited for my tarantulas to come haha


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ariel said:


> Sea turtle!!!!!
> 
> oh the T's are cool too
> 
> Heh, awesome pictures! What sp. of Haplo is that?


Thanks ariel, its a schmidti.  To me, they're the best looking Haplos not called Bach ma 



opticle said:


> great pictures mate you've got me more excited for my tarantulas to come haha


Thanks man, if you have a pic thread, post your new arrivals.  And I'm lovin the aussie Ts.  I gotta get a female goliath, it's a must.  And one of those rust red ones


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks ariel, its a schmidti.  To me, they're the best looking Haplos not called Bach ma


*

*gasp!* NOT COOL! lol I JUST fell in love with THIS species of Haplo, and recognized it as soon as I saw the pictures... and of course, now you got one.

It's my agony over H. albo ALL over again *


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice pickups! That Haplopelma is gorgeous.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> *gasp!* NOT COOL! lol I JUST fell in love with THIS species of Haplo, and recognized it as soon as I saw the pictures... and of course, now you got one.
> 
> It's my agony over H. albo ALL over again *


Heh heh yeah, they're so neat looking.  For a good time, just go through Chris's (syndicate) and Sean's (seanbond) pic threads.  They have amazing pics of OWers and got me interested in the schmidti (and others).



J.huff23 said:


> Nice pickups! That Haplopelma is gorgeous.


Thank you sir


----------



## opticle (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks man, if you have a pic thread, post your new arrivals.  And I'm lovin the aussie Ts.  I gotta get a female goliath, it's a must.  And one of those rust red ones [/QUOTE]

Good luck bud, the goliaths are gorgeous and tank, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 24, 2010)

*New arrivals!!!*

It has been a LONG time coming but I've finally been able to pick up one of my most coveted species 

Here are some really bad pics of some sweet ass spiders

Everyone together






_Cyriopagopus schioedtei _(x3) 





This one took off and never stopped!  The only one to give me any problems LOL

Finally wrangled it






All three together in matching homes







_Chilobrachys fimbriatus _(x2)






Both together







They're all courtesy of Dustin Daake, fantastic transaction.  I'm so stoked to have these species, though I'm sorry I really can't show 'em off.


I had an awesome bonus pic to make these worth your time but alas, not allowed to post non-T pics here 


Well, depending on the sex status of my Ts, my collection is nearly complete!  I'm only missing a few species (S. dichromata, H. gigas, B. auratum, etc) and females of a few that I have and I'll be done


----------



## Shell (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats on the new additions 

I still expect to see that bonus pic at some point


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks shell, they're tiny but cute.  The fimbriatus numero dos has already webbed it's home up!  I've never had one adjust that quickly.


As for the pic, we'll just have to see


----------



## Shell (Aug 24, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks shell, they're tiny but cute.  The fimbriatus numero dos has already webbed it's home up!  I've never had one adjust that quickly.
> 
> 
> As for the pic, we'll just have to see


Tiny isn't bad, it's fun to watch them grow  

I know I will get that pic out of you, you can't resist forever


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a surprise molt last night from my new schmidti!  This was such a relief because she has been so sluggish (though quick to throw a threatpose when bothered) and had started to develop a bit of mold on the site where she had lost a leg (thanks Pat for your advice for that situation!).

Came home yesterday to her spinning circles and then this:






Woke up at 2am and saw her still partially in the molt but by 7:30, she was all good:





Leg is coming in just fine though it'll probably be a year until her next molt.  She's definitely a lovely beast


Denali was also out posing on her "root"







Its nice to have some large Ts to go along with pic after blurry pic of tiny slings


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 6, 2010)

*New arrival!!!*

Picked up a few more Ts but unfortunately, not all was well.  No fault that I could find with the seller, just one of those things that happens.  The female P. murinus and a freebie chordatus arrived DOA (chordatus was slightly twitching but alas...)

BUT, the real prize came in healthy and not-so-happy!
Psycho, a female A. junodi





The second I touched her with the brush, she attached herself to it and savaged it.  And she wouldn't let it go.  Kind of funny, this junodi is so full of spunk while Antsy, my ezendami, is incredibly chill.

So thrilled to have a female Auggie, makes completing my collection so much easier!


Nacho, my male OBT, has finally lived up to his namesake.  I tried to pull his water dish to trade it out for a bigger one.  Here, expressing his displeasure





He came all the way out, slapping and biting, and chased me out dishless.  I'll try again later lol


----------



## Shell (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats, Jeff. She's gorgeous


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Job!!

Do you happen to know where the Nachos are?


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 3, 2010)

Few pics, haven't added anything in a while:

Psycho, my new little A. junodi, finally created a burrow.  Here, waiting for dinner







Antsy, A. ezendami, has become much more visible after his last molt.  Hangs out outside of his burrow all the time now 







My biggest baboon, Nacho, chillin'







Velvet loungin in her dish







Unlike Antsy, Lykos, my Aussie goliath, almost never comes all the way out.  Here chasing a cricket







Denali jumped off the wall into her dish to catch a cricket.  Came out with it in her mouth 







Talk about secretive!  Nerezza, my Borneo black, actually all the way out!







Thats all for now


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 3, 2010)

Sweet collect Jeff.  How big is your borneo black?


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 3, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Sweet collect Jeff.  How big is your borneo black?


Thanks man, she's pushing about two and a quarter now.  Beautiful little T but surprisingly not an exceptionally aggressive eater.  Takes her a while to get warmed up to make a kill


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 3, 2010)

I was going to ask you if it was a she.  Definitely looked like it. Pretty neat man.  Both of my females are picky eaters as well.  Haven't heard of the A. ezendami tho. That a new sp.?

Btw, lets see some more of your h. schmidti.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sexed female by molt.  I only bought one sling, at a pretty penny, and got lucky as hell!


A. ezendami is sp. Mozambique.  The same paper that renamed the king baboon had this listed as well.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 3, 2010)

jbm150 said:


> Sexed female by molt.  I only bought one sling, at a pretty penny, and got lucky as hell!


I got lucky on the sling I bought too.   




jbm150 said:


> A. ezendami is sp. Mozambique.  The same paper that renamed the king baboon had this listed as well.


Gotcha.  I knew I had seen the name before somewhere.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 9, 2010)

Few more pics:


My T. truculentus out and about.  Think female!







I love Tamarin's whiskers.  Here asking to be picked up







This is probably now the biggest T I've held, Motley my little 2" pulchra.  Ooh big man, holding one of the most docile Ts imaginable 







Aryana out for what I can tell the first time post molt, in the middle of the day no less.  Strangely, she looks smaller than she did before....  Beautiful though!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweet!!

Who says 2 in. is small


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Rehousings*

In the past few days, I've rehoused 9 Ts.  I led it off with LP who finally molted.  I was debating on attempting to hold her and worked up the courage to do it!

Getting her out of her home, she bit the brush twice and did a little kicking.  I figured I'd try to put keep her in a little deli to cool off.  It worked; after 15 minutes, it was go time:






Turns out she was very skittish, running to and fro on the floor, on my hands, up my arms, and onto my shoulders 





I was worried she'd fall and hurt herself so I didn't handle her for very long.  She never kicked but I've finally felt what their hairs feel like: itchy but not bad.   It was a lot of fun, I feel so much more confident working with Ts now...at least, the docile NWers.


I rehoused Cuffs, my male irminia,






Nerezza, my female Borneo black,





(couldn't get a decent shot of her but she is a beauty!)

two fimbriatus slings,






two P. crassipes slings,






and two aureotibialis slings.







Sorry for the lousy pics.  I have the absolute wussiest spiders!  Besides LP, all these typically angsty species and not a single threat pose or strike amongst them.  Very disappointing :}


----------



## crawltech (Nov 8, 2010)

Got some nice sp. their JBM!.....keep me comin!


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks dude, i just saw your irminia and fimbriatus pics, WOW!  Good pics of some good lookin' Ts


----------



## crawltech (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanx man!....they are 2 of my favs for sure!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 6, 2011)

*New arrivals!!!*

Received some sweet Ts yesterday from Sharpfang, gotta say, he really pleased me and got me much closer to finishing my collection goals!  Here's my new kids:

Phlogius sp. (of some kind) saying hi!






Not entirely sure the species but female 






Here's what my velvety, angsty Aussie T has become today 





She immediately took to the cork bark and dug out a burrow.  Today, she closed it off.  Molting?  Perhaps....


P. murinus female!





Telling me to bugger off 

Exploring






Today, getting a drink 







C. fimbriatus female!  I'm in love with this girl





Worryingly, she was extremely lethargic and couldn't get her to leave the wrapping 

It was unfounded because it was apparent this morning she's been a busy little bug







Coupla Acanthoscurria brocklehursti slings...talk about tiny!







I gotta say, I kinda like these little rosie slings 







Not only these, I've recently sexed a C. schioedtei, O. aureotibialis, P. crassipes, and P. irminia sling as female


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 15, 2011)

^^^First T in the above post isn't a Phlogius but a Selenotypus sp. NEBO.  Beautiful T!

Some new pics from my collection

M, my male emilia, is coming along.  Slow growing but voracious eater!







This irminia has sexed female, I can't tell you how stoked I am for that!







Gabriel, my male GBB, in all his splendid glory...right before he ran out of his home :wall:





He was so close to getting into a bad spot but fortunately I didn't panic and scare him further.  Without his feet on his web, he felt vulnerable and turned around to work his way back.  WHEW!


Possible female O. aureotibialis; love this spider but damn its hard to get decent pics as its SO skittish







Rehoused my three C. schioedtei slings - legs in a hole (love their toes)






These are some fearful little creatures







Brisbane, my male P. crassipes, looking good







Couple of ok pics this time, need to keep improving


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 17, 2011)

Few more pics, my Ts have been very active lately!


Velvet, my little pulchra, looking like a cat trying to avoid a bath







Aryana out stalking a cricket





So many vivid purples


Tamarin out for a stroll






Letting me know its time to go 







My Thrigmo molted today as well, she looks like she put on some pretty good size.  I can't wait to see her!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 19, 2011)

*New arrivals!!!*

My collection is imminently complete!

Just finished unpacking my new Ts from Ken, never a disappointment there!  Here's the new kids (yeah, more tiny ones )

Gonna have to keep my eye on this one.  Of all the Ts I unpacked, THIS is the one who gave me trouble LOL  
New B. emilia, hoping this one will be female





(hmm, might have to name him/her Trouble)


SO excited to have this species, adults are relatively rare, gorgeous, and feisty 
Selenocosmia arndsti (x3)





One thing I do know, they're fast as hell!


I can't believe it took me this long to acquire this species, its one of my favorites (all hail the plain brown spider!)
Hysterocrates gigas (x3)





One of 'em has already started a burrow, only minutes of being housed!  

This one, however, isn't quite as happy with its current situation 







If I get a female of these, I think I'll only need 3 or 4 more species and I'm DONE


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 24, 2011)

Violet, C. fimbriatus


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tiska, the destroyer of molts, eyeing up the next kill
(Thrigmopoeus truculentus)


----------



## crawltech (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pics man!...that last on is killer!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks dude, appreciate it


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 6, 2011)

Rehoused Gabriel into a much larger enclosure






Can't wait til he webs this all up 







_"Uh oh, I've got a bad feeling about this...."_


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel your excitement with the GBB rehousal.  That'll be one sweet looking enclosure once he's done with it.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Jason, I wanted to go out and collect some twiggy branches for it yesterday but it rained all day and well, I'm a lazy, lazy man.  Still though, I think he can do some work in there


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 11, 2011)

S. arndsti hunting (brutal to get pics of this little guy)







The Darkness emerges


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 11, 2011)

Gotta love the darkness.


----------



## Shell (Mar 13, 2011)

Great new pics, Jeff.  Your collection is quite impressive!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 14, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Gotta love the darkness.


Yeah man, she's a sweet T.  Her carapace still has some pale coloring but her legs are dark as sin.  



Shell said:


> Great new pics, Jeff.  Your collection is quite impressive!


Aww thanks shell, its not a big collection but I think its got some nice diversity.  Glad to hear from you, we gotta catch up sometime!


----------



## Shell (Mar 16, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Aww thanks shell, its not a big collection but I think its got some nice diversity.  Glad to hear from you, we gotta catch up sometime!


You're welcome  and we do! Get your butt on msn one of these nights.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, definitely shell.  Been so busy lately, but thats a good thing!


In honor of my new arrival this week (that I can't believe is coming!), here's a few pics of some spiders lurking around my place

B. emilia juvie male in new home





(looks more red in real life)


C. fimbriatus female hunting







A. junodi (ezendami?) female sling (hasn't molted in like 8 months :?)







Juvie O. aureotibialis female (should molt in a week or so)







I think she's nearing a molt....







Soon to be decorated home for my new acquisition





(going to give this treatment to my other KKs eventually, I'm tired of looking through colored plastic grating)


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Oa molting and new arrival!*

Allow me to geek the flip out 

My second O. aureotibialis molted much sooner than I was expecting but all went well; here flipped






Sliding out






Post molt beauty!





Her legs are so black but with beautiful light-colored highlights.  Love this species!


Ok, I'm beside myself with excitement!  I thought it was gonna be years before I'd get another shot at this species but Joshuai is my hero 

Freakin Phlogius sp. Aussie goliath female 






Her home






She launched herself out of her deli and ran immediately to the root burrow






She musta felt at home because she instantly started webbing






Overall shot.  You can see how dark she is against the substrate background






Absolutely gorgeous 






So excited to have this species, the largest OWer known.  Collection is oh so close, just a few more


----------



## joshuai (Mar 23, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Post molt beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! And i am glad u like her!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 5, 2011)

In anticipation of my new arrival tomorrow, here are some pics


First, the sad





Found one of my S. arndsti slings dead 


Rehoused my largest schioedtei





Stayed like this for HOURS, then webbed a dirt burrow and that was the last I saw of her 


This Aphono sling hangs like this all the time, seriously







I wish I could do this thing justice, my camera just can not capture its beauty!






She jumped up and snatched a cricket outta my fingers as I was pushing it through her feeding hole, funny pose with it 







Molted this morning, put on tremendous size but didn't mature.  Thought I might have been mistaken but nope, is a male.  Penultimate now, I'm sure





Such a good looking spider, twice the heft he had been 


Can't wait for the new lady to arrive, I know she's gonna be a stunner!


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice collectio Jeff, good looking T's.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks motorkar, appreciate it 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Pics of my newest T I picked up from anastasia.  This one's for you shell 


Hint is in the enclosure






Blue top, green bottle cap, hehe get it :}






Little lady is such a beauty!  





She's parked right next to Gabriel, my male GBB.  She can look at him and :drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thought this might be a fun little addition to my thread.  Here's my entire collection with labels 







1 - "Gabriel", GBB, male................................................................................21 - "Nerezza", L. sp. Borneo Black, female
2 - unnamed, GBB, female.............................................................................22 - Cs1, C. schioedtei, female
3 - "Motley", G. pulchra, female......................................................................23 - Cs2, C. schioedtei, female
4 - "Velvet", G. pulchra, female......................................................................24 - Cs3, C. schioedtei, female
5 - "Trouble", B. emilia, unsexed.....................................................................25 - "Ici", P. irminia, female
6 - "M", B. emilia, male.................................................................................26 - Pi2, P. irminia, female
7 - "River", A. sp. New River, male..................................................................27 - Oa2, O. aureotibialis, female
8 - "Cody", A. chalchodes, female...................................................................28 - Oa3, O. aureotibialis, female
9 - "Tiska", T. truculentus, female..................................................................29 - "Aryana", P. regalis, female
10 - Hg1, H. gigas, unsexed..........................................................................30 - "Denali", P. cambridgei, female
11 - Hg2, H. gigas, unsexed...........................................................................31 - "Tamarin, H. schmidti, female
12 - Hg3, H. gigas, unsexed...........................................................................32 - Ab1, A. brocklehursti, unsexed
13 - "Psycho", A. junodi, female......................................................................33 - Ab2, A. brocklehursti, unsexed
14 - "Nacho", OBT, male................................................................................34 - Gr, G. rosea, unsexed
15 - "Jaira", OBT, female...............................................................................35 - Sa1, S. arndsti, unsexed
16 - "LP", L. parahybana, female.....................................................................36 - Sa2, S. arndsti, unsexed
17 - "Violet", C. fimbriatus, female...................................................................37 - "Tieri", P. crassipes, female
18 - "Brisbane", P. crassipes, male...................................................................38 - Pc2, P. crassipes, unsexed
19 - unnamed, P. sp. Aussie goliath, female
20 - unnamed, S. sp. Nebo, female

(what I've taken away from this little endeavor is that I have too many spiders and WAY too much time on my hands )


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on the female GBB pickup, Jeff.  More shots of the darkness please.


----------



## Anastasia (Apr 8, 2011)

Aryana have a nice cage, everything looks nice an organized


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the female GBB pickup, Jeff.  More shots of the darkness please.


Thanks Jason, every collection needs one.  

I can't wait to see her too, she molted two days ago (she seems to molt every 48 hours lol) and its tough to see her but looks like she gained nice size.  Damn I can't wait to see those long, black legs 



Anastasia said:


> Aryana have a nice cage, everything looks nice an organized


Thanks Ana, its important to me that I can see all of my Ts and they don't look too cluttered.  Its also easier to justify having more than a few Ts to guests, my gf, and my landlord if they're kept neat and orderly


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 17, 2011)

Coupla pics du jour

Rehoused Brisbane, this is one bad dude.  This T does not know how to back down 







M looking good, going to a new home this week.  Will miss ya bud







Horrible pic of Nerezza 





Her carapace is still really light colored, is that normal?  She's gotta be pushing 3.5" now.... :?

Her new home, set up more arboreal style.  We'll see how she takes to it





For an OWer, she is the most fearful T.  I could have just rolled her into it, she was in such a tight ball.  She blew up a cricket today though.  She's too fast to get a decent pic lol


Female GBB's handiwork, a cricket's nightmare







Ts coming and going this week


----------



## Shell (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on the female GBB!  She's gorgeous.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hehe thanks Shell!  How's yours doing?  Didn't you finally get a sling a while back?


----------



## smallara98 (Apr 17, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> In the past few days, I've rehoused 9 Ts.  I led it off with LP who finally molted.  I was debating on attempting to hold her and worked up the courage to do it!
> 
> Getting her out of her home, she bit the brush twice and did a little kicking.  I figured I'd try to put keep her in a little deli to cool off.  It worked; after 15 minutes, it was go time:
> 
> ...


Now, that little male irminia isnt MM is he? lol, he would be a snack to a female! You should check out the size comparisan between a male and female king baboon.. Scary!!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 17, 2011)

smallara98 said:


> Now, that little male irminia isnt MM is he? lol, he would be a snack to a female! You should check out the size comparisan between a male and female king baboon.. Scary!!


Hmm, you know, he might have matured by now.  I shipped him away a few months ago, I wonder how he's doing....


Check out the size difference between an Augacephalus junodi male and female.  Now THAT is some scary stuff


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 20, 2011)

Adios my little ones, said goodbye to these little beauties

Velvet





and
M





May their trip be a safe one 



Bonus pic:
C. schioedtei (this lovely little lady is the one currently in my FS ad)


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nerezza


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cody





This little chick actually threw me a mean threat pose!  Too bad my memory card wasn't in my camera to catch it :wall:


Tieri







Ici


----------



## crawltech (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice pics man!....new cam?...they are comin through very clear


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 24, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics man!....new cam?...they are comin through very clear


Thanks man, nope, no new camera.  I'm just learning to use angles and distances better.  Its a point-n-shoot camera better designed for long distance shots so its awkward for macros.  I'm getting a bit better with it


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Baboons*

I just realized I don't have a single good picture of any of my irminia 


Anyways, in anticipation of my new arrivals, BABOONS!

Nacho, my MM, currently trying to find him a good home and some good lovin'






Jaira, my beautiful female, post molt





So happy she lost her yellowness and became orange as hell 

Unnamed H. gigas, think male





Until I owned this species, I never noticed they have pale-colored feet on their front legs lol

Psycho, A. cf junodi female, finally molted after long last (still little)





No good pics of this one unfortunately, but look at that golden color!

Can NOT wait until my new Ts come in, very cool ones


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 26, 2011)

*New additions!*

Rehoused yesterday, this one kicked my butt!







Now to the new kids 

I. mira, a very rare baboon in the hobby, this thing is so adorable!












Not sure what size it will create it's trapdoor at, hopefully both sexes do it 







B. auratum, unlike the other two in this post, this little one doesn't go anywhere in a hurry 






It's home, sorry for the mis-focus






Lovin' the flames







I know I've said it before but I'm juuuuuust about done with my collection.



Seriously


----------



## jbm150 (May 3, 2011)

'Nother one coming 

Here're some pics for good luck

New B. auratum molted and is female!!!  Here postmolt





This girl is gonna be a stunner as she grows!


B. emilia molted and is male (they always are)





Here looking like he's threatposing out of his burrow (first of my NW terrestrials to take advantage of a hide)


Holy good God, this thing is gorgeous.  I have to try to get a better picture but here's a taste.  I didn't realize how dark their legs are!
Violet, C. fimbriatus, postmolt





This has got to be one of the most beautiful tarantulas out there!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous fimbriatus!


----------



## BCscorp (May 3, 2011)

Sweet collection of spiders you have!


----------



## jbm150 (May 5, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Gorgeous fimbriatus!


Thank you sir, here's another shot of her on the hunt








BCscorp said:


> Sweet collection of spiders you have!


Thank you as well, it's not big but I'm happy with it 


New arrival!

Having had no luck with slings, I finally decided to bite the bullet and buy a sexed female.  Here's her temporary home:





She's bigger than I thought, gonna try to get a bigger enclosure this weekend

Reina, female B. emilia






After her next molt?  Just wow!






Mexican beauty







I got a thing for ladies from all over the world


----------



## jbm150 (May 9, 2011)

This was too cool, I had to try to get a pic





My little mira molted (might be male ) but then built a trapdoor!  I can't wait til he hardens up and can use it   


What evil lurks around the corner?






Deadly beauty (excuse the poopy glass)


----------



## jbm150 (May 10, 2011)

Ladies love a nice bubble bath







These little ones seem to molt every few days but haven't put on much size (I THINK my two are female!)





(A. brocklehursti)


----------



## jbm150 (May 18, 2011)

Pasha, Aussie goliath, post molt





Just love this girl


----------



## Shell (May 18, 2011)

You got an I. mira?? I'm soooo jealous, I'm definately coming over to steal that one.


----------



## jbm150 (May 18, 2011)

Hehe yep, a single sling.  They're pricey but took a chance.  I think its male but still, they're beautiful little spiders with interesting behaviors


----------



## jbm150 (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful little lady out on the prowl post molt 







Flipped!





She's finished, I'm a little concerned though.  I see a bit of fluid and I can't be sure but a spot that doesn't look fully formed.  I am letting her rest but I'm nervous.....

Edit:  She's all scrunched up (not dead) but I think she lost two legs in the molt


----------



## jbm150 (May 20, 2011)

The poor girl looks so sad, she doesn't want to try to move too much.  She's still kickin' (literally) this morning so I think she's gonna make it.  I might have to baby her a bit until her next molt though I think she'll be able to still hunt.  What really sucks is I know exactly why this happened and who's fault it is (mine) 

She's absolutely stunning though, such a beautiful species B. emilia is!


----------



## jbm150 (May 26, 2011)

Holy smokes this girl looks good!






She looks funny without her legs but she has a special charm 






Simply gorgeous!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Bad pic of a gorgeous spider (my god, seeing it blown up, it does her a disservice!)






I can't believe I'm selling this girl and keeping her little sister.  I wonder why the size difference, I hope I'm not keeping a runt....


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 5, 2011)

No trespassing







I've yet to get a single molt from any of my 3 H. gigas.  I haven't the foggiest on any of their sexes 







Molting again!


----------



## Jason31 (Jun 5, 2011)

that GBB is a beauty


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Jason, she definitely is a looker!

Been a while since I've posted!

Got a roach with my last batch of crickets, big sucker.  Denali just molted so she was the happy recipient of the big meal 
Here she is munching in her post molt glory


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 17, 2011)

For the past month, I thought I would have to sell my entire collection soon.  I received news this weekend that this won't be the case!  So here's a few not so great pics for celebration 

Aryana molted! It was nearly a year but she did and has gotten bigger.  Over 6" now







My little brocklehurstis are getting bigger







This girl's getting close to molting, I can't wait!


----------



## advan (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful collection. I'm glad everything worked out, it would of been a shame. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 17, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> For the past month, I thought I would have to sell my entire collection soon.  I received news this weekend that this won't be the case!


Great to hear.  Woulda been a shame if you had to do that.   Keep the pics coming.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!  I was stressin it but all seemed to work out.

In fact, Jason, if you breed your Sumatran tigers and get slings, I may just have to celebrate and pick up a couple....


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 19, 2011)

The holy grail of my Ts molting finally happened!  Motley, my little 2" pulchra, after a year, finally decided to molt!  She gained good size (now 2.5"), her regenerating leg is complete, and most importantly, got her deep black coloration 












I also confirmed from her molt that she's a she (I had already confirmed but its still nice to see that I was correct, especially since her previous molts were so small).  

Now I can get her off that godawful cocofiber and onto some proper peat!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 23, 2011)

Traded a few of my Ts to John from AB (LV-426), thanks for the good transaction and nice to meet you.  I've secretly always wanted this species, finally bit the bullet and got one.  Meet my new girl:






What an absolute beauty!






She wasn't too pleased about my tearing her home apart and she let me know it.  Wanted to see her and going to set her up in an upright tank, hopefully tomorrow.  What a great T


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool. 
These guys are great to keep.
Nice shots


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Chris, she's great.  Comes out a lot more than I thought she would.  Have a new lid for her so now I'll be able to see her (hate the grill tops of KKs).  I'll see how friendly she is lol


----------



## LV-426 (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you also Jeff and it was a pleasure meeting you also


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 27, 2011)

Some rehousings:

Decided against the vertical tank but created new lid and resubstrated this girl







New home for my juvie female irminia






This girl has some serious attitude, she was a big handful lol


















Finally have a few decent shots of an irminia


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like some nice new enclosures for some beautiful girls.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 28, 2011)

^Thank you sir


----------



## syndicate (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice cambridgei man!I miss all my Psalms.my females def pumped out a few hundred +slings.. wonder where they all went off to?? 
Oh hey I think I erased that PM you sent me by accident.Can you resend?
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, they are definitely great species.  Very food aggressive and beautiful!  Sent the pm again


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 10, 2011)

This is my first day back on the forum since the new changes, gonna take some time to find out all the little intricacies lol

Here are some pics of Ts I rehoused right before my vacation:
Tieri, P. crassipes female






Little I. mira, pretty sure male






S. arndsti, have no idea of sex.  Colors coming along nicely 






Nerezza, post molt.  My lord she's :drool:





(now if only I could get a good shot of her....)


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nother shot of the darkness





Nothing like shooting through poop-stained acrylic :sarcasm:


LP, after long last, molted and is looking lovely  





After 10 months, she went from 4.75 to barely 5".  Her growth has definitely slowed down


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 10, 2011)

Jaira, doing her best sarlaac impression






Score!  What a goofball lol






She's gotten some good size to her, probably about 4.5" or so


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 11, 2011)

Tiska, I'm determined to get a good molt from her!  Should be soon





Such a pretty species, she has a deep red wine coloration.  I can't wait til she molts


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 13, 2011)

*New arrivals!!!*

Well, I succumbed to the temptation for new Ts.  Here is my package of arboreal goodness 

2x _Avicularia versicolor_
Such little cuties, I had no idea they'd be as small as they are! (apologies for the mis-focuses, definitely wasn't on my game :/












I'm hoping my gf will like this species.  She loves blue and Ts don't come any bluer!







2x _Poecilotheria subfusca_ "lowland"






Can't wait to watch these little ones grow!






2x _Heteroscodra maculata_
Let me just preface by saying that 
this
was
a
disaster!






This was the least offensive place this little bugger got to ::
I just gotta blog this little adventure LOL

Fantastic little haul though


----------



## JODECS (Sep 13, 2011)

nice new set of Ts ...


----------



## advan (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new ones.


----------



## crawltech (Sep 13, 2011)

Lookin good dude!.....those lil H. macs can sure move, eh!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm so happy to have these species!

Man, can they!  So fast and they run distances too.  Gotta stay on your toes with 'em.  I can't wait til mine grow up to look like yours, Crawl. Those're gorgeous pics you have in your thread of your girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Sep 14, 2011)

Its awsome how when they are that size, and run for a bit, then stop, and go into poeci stance,....they think you cant see them anymore...hilarious

Once they are grown, they tend to stand there ground a bit more, rather than run....my girl is actually really calm once she is out of her enlcosure.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 14, 2011)

crawltech said:


> once she is out of her enlcosure.


Yeah, this is the kind of thing I try my damnedest to avoid


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 2, 2011)

One of the new kids molted (actually, almost all of the new kids molted lol)







One of my favorite girls has been coming out lately.  She's due for a molt but been seemingly ravenous. Not sure what's up....


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Ici post molt*

Haha I just watched some cool stuff unfold

Last week, Ici molted.  Just now, I tossed a cricket in with her and lo and behold, her beauty






She killed the cricket and tucked it into her lair.  

She then proceeded to do a little housekeeping.  She tore down the webbings around the entrances, then dipped inside and brought out a big bolus





Of course, she flicked it into her water dish :/

She went back inside and pulled out her old exo





I'm not sure what her decision-making process was but the whole thing went something like this:  she drug it all around her enclosure, dropped it in her water dish, pushed it around and then started to head back to her burrow.  After thinking about it, she turned around, picked the exo back up, drug it around her tank again, up the walls, went back to her lair, thought about putting it behind the cork, decided against it, brought it back out, and dropped it back into her water dish.  Seemingly satisfied, she disappeared back into her clean home to feast.  Why oh why didn't I video all that???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 3, 2011)

Now this is a particularly colorful young lady





fresh from a molt, gained a ton of size!


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 5, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Haha I just watched some cool stuff unfold
> 
> Last week, Ici molted.  Just now, I tossed a cricket in with her and lo and behold, her beauty


What a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah she is, just a gorgeous species!

New arrivals!
Did a quick trade with a small planet overrun with hostile extraterrestrials, ie LV-426, ie John 
Received these two beautiful red baboons _Cithari_...I mean _Pelinobius muticus_
Bigger one, about 3" and ventrally looks maybe possibly female






Smaller, bout 2.25", possibly male






Lovely little buggers, the smaller one immediately started digging.  The larger one took to the skies lol
Thanks dude!


----------



## LV-426 (Oct 5, 2011)

No problem man my pleasure


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Holding Reina*

Going to be rehousing some Ts over the next few days, Reina was first.  Wanted to see what she's really like so I wanted to try holding her.  She was a little defensive in her home, striking my brush once, but never kicked which surprised me.  After spending a few minutes in a cup, she was very very docile.  My gf watched and took pics...from afar 



















Such a sweetheart


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Mas rehousings*

Today has been a T day with lots of goings-ons (rehousings, feedings, and Tieri molting).

Rehoused my big H. gigas girl first, here is her new enclosure:





These things are new at The Container Store and fantastic for burrowers!

Here's the young lady







Next was Tumble, my little A. brocklehursti





New home is a little big for her but she'll quickly grow into it.  She ate a cricket and bee-lined it right into the cork burrow 

Closeup







Lastly was Aura, my little pain in the ass O. aureotibialis (housed into a container like the gigas)






It was all threatpose, all the time 












45 min later, she finally calmed down






Maybe it's just me but this is one insanely gorgeous species :drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 10, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice shots of the aureo, Jeff.  She's a good lookin girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Jason, she really is!

Nother good lookin girl, my biggest T


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 20, 2011)

Rehoused this girl after shipping her brother away


----------



## Shell (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks like I haven't checked in here in a while.

Great pics, Jeff. I love the ones of you holding the emilia! And that O. aureotibialis, is one goregous spider!

I hope all is well, we haven't talked in ages, need to catch up soon.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 22, 2011)

Gracias senora, I was only a little nervous holding her lol

Yeah we do!


----------



## Shell (Oct 22, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Gracias senora, I was only a little nervous holding her lol
> 
> Yeah we do!


Aw, you did well! She's gorgeous, I miss my emilia. 

Definitely, get your butt on msn one of these nights, and fill me in on things.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 25, 2011)

*New addition!*

Saluda a mi nueva belleza Mexicana 

_Brachypelma klaasi_






Still have to get her a proper enclosure but for now, a KK will have to do.  Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Shell (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats, Jeff. She is gorgeous!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks shell, she was a little sluggish out of the gate but after exploring a bit, she crushed a cricket.  I really gotta stop buying Ts lol


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 6, 2011)

Blue feet!






Dude's gotta big butt, he's way overdue for a molt


----------



## Shell (Nov 6, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm jealous.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Shell, I can't wait til he molts as the blue will be even more pronounced!  This is a really great species, seemingly no defensiveness (just rehoused) but very food aggressive.  Wish they weren't so expensive lol


----------



## scuba113 (Nov 6, 2011)

nice collection they all look great


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks man, appreciate it!

Not a great pic but I love the look of the webbing all over everything


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 16, 2011)

Big girl surprised me with a molt, had no idea it was imminent.  When she hardens, she is gonna be jet black :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 19, 2011)

Rehoused some pretty ladies

Need a name for this girl....







Rev the Fox - she's grown so fast! I will now be able to get a good picture of her, her cube was not condusive to it







Nerezza - she's so durty







Hope you like


----------



## advan (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice ladies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Shell (Nov 19, 2011)

As always Jeff, great pics and gorgeous spiders. 

Hope you're well...still waiting to catch up with you.


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 20, 2011)

Shell said:


> As always Jeff, great pics and gorgeous spiders.
> 
> Hope you're well...still waiting to catch up with you.


Thanks Shell, we do have to catch up, I'll jump on msn sometime soon and try to catch you.

Some more pics:
Tumble molted, gained a ton of size!







Psycho on the hunt







More pics of Rev, she's so angry! (probably because I forgot to fill her waterdish lol)






But she's also stunning!


----------



## Shell (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha, I love the sideways threat display 

And yes, do jump on msn, I'm usually around with the kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome pics... More of the gbb's and or the blue fang


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks KFJ, I don't have any blue fangs but here's a coupla shots of this blue guy who finally molted













I love watching him pop his legs out from under his trapdoor and try to snag crickets.  So cool!


----------



## jbm150 (Nov 23, 2011)

*New additions!*

Awwww yeah!  Picked up a rare T I've been looking for for a while 

_Selenocosmia dichromata_ - 2" unsexed, crossing all my fingers and toes!






Most Ts when unpacked are so frazzled, they just run around.  This one....





...means business!  Threatposes and strikes 


Along with it came a very cool freebie
_Lampropelma violaceopes _- 1" or so, unsexed





Looks like it's gonna pop any day now, should be able to sex it if I get it's molt in time


SWEEET!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice dichromata man!Would love to get some of those over here!BTW at 2" it should be very easy to ventral sex.Just about all Selenocosmiinae are quite easy at this size.Males will have an obvious dot right between the four book lungs ;]
-Chris


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks dude, when I saw it for sale, I jumped.  I wanna look ventrally but I kinda don't, you know?  I'll just wait until it molts, which probably won't be too long.  If you can secure a female and mine turns out male, same deal as the arndsti


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 3, 2011)

so many great looking T`s in your collection, and Im jealous of your B klassi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks man, what surprised me about her is how defensive she is.  If I go into her tank with tongs, she attacks very savagely, moreso than any other T I have.  Gorgeous but not sociable lol


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 4, 2011)

Trapdoor attack, cricket never see's it coming 


(my apologies for the quality, I don't know why my camera took it so low res....)


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dios mio!


----------



## advan (Dec 7, 2011)

I wouldn't mind it if you packed her up and sent her up here. 

Beauty!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 10, 2011)

advan said:


> I wouldn't mind it if you packed her up and sent her up here.
> 
> Beauty!! :drool: :drool:


I checked with her, asked how she felt about going to Minnesota, she wasn't feeling that move.  Sorry dude, she's a girl that likes the heat


----------



## advan (Dec 10, 2011)

Tell her she'll be kept plenty warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Some rehousings*

Ms. Fat Booty







Finally got this girl (I think) some deeper sub.  She's surprisingly calm, only striking once.  This is the residuals of her soft threatpose





Adorable!


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just can't get enough of this girl :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Dec 15, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Just can't get enough of this girl :drool:


Can't say I blame you, Jeff. She is gorgeous.


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 15, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Just can't get enough of this girl :drool:


I got me a hold of a Lampropelma Borneo Black sling, and the P. muticus is looking good.


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 16, 2011)

Shell said:


> Can't say I blame you, Jeff. She is gorgeous.


Thanks Shell, it amazes me how beautiful she is!  What a great species



LV-426 said:


> I got me a hold of a Lampropelma Borneo Black sling, and the P. muticus is looking good.


Thanks John, good luck with it, I hope it turns out female for you!  The KB is such a little cutie.  I hardly get to see her but as long as I know she's comfortable, that's all I need.  Hopefully sometime next year she'll molt and I'll be able to tell for sure her sex


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice pictures JBM.  Beautiful Ts all around.  I got a kick out of your P. irminia playing housekeeper.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 16, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Just can't get enough of this girl :drool:


Beautiful T JBM! I lost my L. B. Black as a sling and i was really sad about that, but i got a nigerrimum that looks equally beautiful!


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 16, 2011)

Shrike said:


> Nice pictures JBM.  Beautiful Ts all around.  I got a kick out of your P. irminia playing housekeeper.


Gracias señor, yeah, that was a trip.  I was stoked to catch her doing chores I've always missed.  Fastidious little bugs lol



Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful T JBM! I lost my L. B. Black as a sling and i was really sad about that, but i got a nigerrimum that looks equally beautiful!


I'm sorry to hear about your sling but nice replacement.  L. nigerrimum are ridiculously beautiful!


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Aryana and Tieri, two of my favorite ladies












She just molted, she's so dark!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow! Those 2 girls are insane! Lucky u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 29, 2011)

This little guy has been growing quickly so I figure I'd go ahead and rehouse.  Man, avics are cute little suckers 







Hola mi chulito






Pretty sure he's a he.  This is definitely a species to have so looks like I'll have to be making an order at some point


----------



## Shell (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww, Jeff, he is adorable  I love that 2nd pic. I'm lucky to get pics of mine now, when it was that size, there was absolutely no way, all I could get was a blue blur lol.


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha thanks shell, yeah, it wasn't easy.  When he gets going, he just walks and walks and walks.  Not fast but doesn't stop.  I just kept taking pics and got a couple that weren't blurry.  I like that shot 

Oh yeah, i texted one to yajaira, she was like ooooooh myyyyyy gossssshhhh!  Maybe there's hope yet!


----------



## Shell (Dec 29, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Oh yeah, i texted one to yajaira, she was like ooooooh myyyyyy gossssshhhh!  Maybe there's hope yet!


I told you that it would be possible to convert her.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 8, 2012)

Denali












Not too many green tarantulas but she is one!


----------



## crawltech (Jan 8, 2012)

beautiful!....I have a nice green one to, bought as P. cambridgei "green island variant"


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

crawltech said:


> beautiful!....I have a nice green one to, bought as P. cambridgei "green island variant"


Thanks dude! Yours is definitely a green girl, love the new shots.  "Green island variant?" Thats a new one to me....


Rehoused a couple of Ts, that...was...exhausting....  They just ran and ran and ran.

Tiska







S. arndsti (she's so exhausted, I don't have the heart to try to get any better shots of her :/


----------



## syndicate (Jan 9, 2012)

That truculentus is smoking!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks chris, that's your girl.  She was a freebie you gave me and introduced me to such a great species.  People just don't know!


----------



## advan (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice spiders Jeff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks chad 

New girl, all I can say is :drool:












She's a haplo all right, 3 inches of bitey fury


----------



## Shell (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice Haplo, Jeff! Very pretty.


----------



## matt82 (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Very nice T indeed :clap:  What is the exact species of Haplopelma?


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank ya, she's a cutie.  I went to order some heat packs, would have had to pay 10 in shipping so I said what the hell, if I'm gonna spend that much for shipping, may as well go all the way.  I'm not sure that's really good logic but hey, made sense to me


----------



## Shell (Jan 13, 2012)

Sounds like my kinda logic.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 14, 2012)

ooh the new haplo is to die for! Just hope she appears at the entrance of her burrow every night .


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha thanks Hendersoniana, me too 

Here she is chowing on some crickety goodness







Pasha out chillin'.  I'm surprised how built she is, stockier than my crassipes....though my camera doesn't quite capture it :/


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 15, 2012)

More rehousings

P. subfusca "lowland" I'm 90% sure is female







L. violaceopes I'm 75% sure is female






Don't look at me!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 21, 2012)

Reina


----------



## Shell (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeff, that emilia is stunning! I may just have to come visit and take her home with me.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha yeah, she is a pretty girl.  I dunno about that, I'm not sure any of my Ts are clamoring for a trip to the great white north....  South Florida, where it is just soooo cozy warm and the crickets flow like wine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice B. emilia there mate, really fast becoming my favourite Brachy, very well captured too, nice shot!   Are the 1st & 2nd legs on the left side in the regeneration process?  And if so, is that the result after one molt?  Fascinating process


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks matt, I quite agree, I love the looks of B. emilia.  And yes, when I first got her, I accidentally pinched her two front left legs in her shipping container.  She molted shortly thereafter and the two legs were stuck in the molt so she shed them.  She molted again relatively quickly and had two new gangly legs.  It seems as though she put all her food into the creation of the new legs and sped up the molt cycle so she wasn't without for very long.  I figure she'll molt again sometime midyear and the two will be indistinguishable from the rest.  Really very cool!


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 26, 2012)

Whatever you do, do NOT turn around







Jaira


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tamarin about to ruin a cricket's evening


----------



## arachnidsrva (Feb 1, 2012)

ALthough, expensive the EXO Terra 12"x12" Enclosures are my favorite. Some of the older models stacked better than the new ones.
I love each enclosure having a set of doors, makes for the best tong feeding !!!!!!!!!

 - Aaron


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 1, 2012)

Um thanks.  A lot of my larger tanks are upright aquaria or KKs modified to have front-opening doors.  Cheaper and better than the exo terras cuz I can control how much depth I want...just takes more work on my end


----------



## Bosing (Feb 1, 2012)

haha i like your comments on the photos! good job!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

lol thanks bosing 


S. dichromata, tought to get pics of this little one


----------



## Shrike (Feb 2, 2012)

Whatever you do NOT turn around...I got a good laugh from that.  Your OBT gorgeous!  Even though they're dirt cheap, P. murinus has to be one of the most stunning species out there.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha its a tough life for crickets.  You know, I really agree with you.  Everytime I see one, I'm like damn that's a gorgeous T.  My gf is always amazed by it as well!


----------



## Shell (Feb 2, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> My gf is always amazed by it as well!


Does that mean she is coming around?  Like I said before, buy her a C. elegans. What girl could resist a tiny tarantula with a heart on it's abdomen?!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm not sure she'll ever be around.  She doesn't like pink stuff so I'm not sure she'd be particular fond.  But blue mayyybe a blue one.  Thinking a lividum


----------



## Shell (Feb 2, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I'm not sure she'll ever be around.  She doesn't like pink stuff so I'm not sure she'd be particular fond.  But blue mayyybe a blue one.  Thinking a lividum


Lol, there was a time I didn't think I'd ever be into spiders either, so there is still hope for her.  I'm also not a pink kinda girl, but I still can't resist C. elegans. 

An H. lividum will probably undo all the progress she's made  A versi would be a much safer choice.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hehe I dunno, cobalts have a certain charm.  But yeah, I'm sticking with the versi for now.  I don't want to show her a pic of a P. metallica, don't want to be giving her any ideas lol


Rev the Fox, post molt






She's a real fuzzball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Feb 3, 2012)

^ Beauty! :drool:


----------



## Shell (Feb 3, 2012)

advan said:


> ^ Beauty! :drool:


I agree! That is one gorgeous spider.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Chad and Shell, that species is so cool looking and beautiful!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice man! I can't wait till my girl gets a little bigger.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jason, it won't take long.  They grow pretty quick and man are they lookers!


----------



## matt82 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning T Jeff, C. schioedtei? If not, it sure looks like one to me!  After seeing some shots of one on a UK T forum recently, this has now become one of my most wanted T.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tis.  It's one of my favorite species, so underrated but amazing all around.  Gorgeous and always hungry!


Speaking of gorgeous and always hungry, hAda


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 6, 2012)

Rehoused my H. macs, this time things went muuuch smoother (thank you Hobo's bag technique)

Pan


----------



## paassatt (Feb 6, 2012)

The bag technique made rehousing my H. lividum a very seamless endeavor the last time I did it, so I too will sing its praises. Gorgeous spiders you have, by the way.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, normally I use a water bottle cut in half but it was too big for the little cubes I was working with.  Cut a plastic bag I found down smaller to fit inside the cube and there was no where for the T to go but up into the bag.  Worked like a charm!  Thank you sir, they thank you as well!

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 11:00 PM ----------

Ok ok, I get it, it's YOUR water dish


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Arggghhh when will today be over? Have a box on my desk, I can't wait to get into it!


----------



## advan (Feb 7, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Arggghhh when will today be over? Have a box on my desk, I can't wait to get into it!


I hear ya! I have one too.  But I opened it and made sure everyone was fine. Can't wait to see what's in yours! (Post pics)


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Arggghhh when will today be over? Have a box on my desk, I can't wait to get into it!


We need to talk about your TPS reports.  It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. All right! And JBM, I'm gonna have to ask you to come in on Saturday... so if you could just get here around 9:00, that would be great. Ah, I almost forgot...I'm also going to need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday, too. We, uhhh, lost some people this week and we sorta need to play catch-up. Mmmmmkay? Thaaaaaanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 7, 2012)

advan said:


> I hear ya! I have one too.  But I opened it and made sure everyone was fine. Can't wait to see what's in yours! (Post pics)


It's like Christmas, hard to contain myself!  Whatcha get?  Pics below 




Shrike said:


> We need to talk about your TPS reports.  It's just we're putting new coversheets on all the TPS reports before they go out now. So if you could go ahead and try to remember to do that from now on, that'd be great. All right! And JBM, I'm gonna have to ask you to come in on Saturday... so if you could just get here around 9:00, that would be great. Ah, I almost forgot...I'm also going to need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday, too. We, uhhh, lost some people this week and we sorta need to play catch-up. Mmmmmkay? Thaaaaaanks.


Haha nice, I used that on my gf the other day.  She didn't get it :/  We have a movie to watch together. I'da been pissed if I had to work late today.  I was driving like a lunatic to get home.


New additions:

_Idiothele mira_, my second attempt at a female 





(look at those toes!)

Such a polite cutie







Been looking for this species for. so. LONG!
Uh oh, got some attitude here. They weren't as happy to see me as I was them






HI-YO _Cyriopagopus_ sp. Sumatran tiger x2 





(this is a threatpose, my finger was only inches away and I couldn't get it to let go of the vial's padding; probably the closest to a bite I've ever come)







Gorgeous, courageous, ornery, and the best part?  I think they're both females! 

Thanks to Pat (Comatose) for the great transaction!


----------



## LV-426 (Feb 7, 2012)

You lucky son of a gun, good job on getting them sumatran tigers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice additions Jeff! Don't be surprised if your _I. mira_ molts tonight.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 8, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> You lucky son of a gun, good job on getting them sumatran tigers.


Thank you sir!



advan said:


> Very nice additions Jeff! Don't be surprised if your _I. mira_ molts tonight.


Thanks Chad, I would have been, why do you say that?  It looks like it's in premolt?  The new pics you posted, did you just pick up some mira too (along with the subfusca and metallica?)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats on the awesome additions! I'm jealous!


----------



## advan (Feb 8, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Chad, I would have been, why do you say that?  It looks like it's in premolt?  The new pics you posted, did you just pick up some mira too (along with the subfusca and metallica?)


 Yep, the box I received yesterday was from Pat and the _I. mira_ that were in it both molted in transit.  The _P. metallica_ I got about a month ago, I just never posted pics. Now I need some _Cyriopagopus_!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 8, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Congrats on the awesome additions! I'm jealous!


Haha says the one with one of the best collections and pic threads on these boards



advan said:


> Yep, the box I received yesterday was from Pat and the _I. mira_ that were in it both molted in transit.  The _P. metallica_ I got about a month ago, I just never posted pics. Now I need some _Cyriopagopus_!


Ahh nice.  Thats pretty nervewracking through, them molting in transit.  Fortunately sounds like they made it fine.  Mine hasn't molted quite yet but may today.  Something to look forward to!


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Mine hasn't molted quite yet but may today.  Something to look forward to!


You were right Chad, it molted last night.  Better still, looking at the teensy molt under scope, I'm almost positive it's female! Happy day


I hate bumping my thread with no pic sooo...here's a pic of the girl that got me back into Ts





Pandora scared the hell out of me back in the day and I definitely miss having her in my collection


----------



## advan (Feb 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> You were right Chad, it molted last night.


Well, almost right. I was a day off. 

I love H. macs! She's a beauty!

I'm aloud to bump it without a pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm my versicolor molted last night and this time things look a little more female.  But...the spermatheca doesn't look quite right.  Ventrally, looks very female.  Oh well, I'll have to wait again to the next molt.


In the meantime....

New arrival!
_Encyocratella olivacea_






Something tells me you're from Africa 






Unquestionably one of THE most beautiful tarantulas on the planet!






Thank you so much Anastasia, you're just the best!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 10, 2012)

Very welcome, I enjoy your pictures, they are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the E. olivacea!! That is one gorgeous spider :drool:  

Now I definitely need to come visit, although something tells me you would have it well hidden if I did.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Haha thats pretty funny.  Nooo not at all, you would see it all you like.  Now, would you find out the combination lock or not, that's another story


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 17, 2012)

Psycho finally molted, I can't wait to see and photograph her all the way out







Bout to get a slightly larger pulchra after long last as well


----------



## Hendersoniana (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow she was a beautiful H mac! Always wanted one, just no space, beautiful Encyocratella olivacea too btw .


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Wow she was a beautiful H mac! Always wanted one, just no space, beautiful Encyocratella olivacea too btw .


Thanks, yeah, she was a beautiful spider.  She died long ago but was instrumental to getting me into the hobby.


Caught my girl undressing, que sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 23, 2012)

Man I love the looks of this girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wiggles92 (Feb 23, 2012)

Great tarantulas, man! How many different species do you have?


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks wiggles, I have 39 tarantulas in total, 35 different species


----------



## takelondon (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, Psycho is beautiful! I've been drooling over the Augacephalus sp. you and Bosing have, gonna spring on one of those if I see them for sale.


----------



## advan (Feb 23, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Man I love the looks of this girl!


Very nice Jeff! I love the look of her too!  I have been wanting one of these for awhile. :drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 24, 2012)

takelondon said:


> Wow, Psycho is beautiful! I've been drooling over the Augacephalus sp. you and Bosing have, gonna spring on one of those if I see them for sale.





advan said:


> Very nice Jeff! I love the look of her too!  I have been wanting one of these for awhile. :drool:


Thanks guys, they are a sweet T.  Hopefully they'll be coming around again for sale, everyone should own one!  I bought her as a junodi but I'm not entirely sure she isn't an ezendamni.  One of these days I'll get around to actually trying to key her out....


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe it's me but I think it's so cute when Ts are on their back lol


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 26, 2012)

And all finished up






While she doesn't show much interest in growing (still only 2.5"), sure is a good lookin T!


----------



## crawltech (Feb 26, 2012)

Awsome pics!...love the G. pulchra!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 26, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Levi and Jason!  Since she's hardened up, she's blacker and beautifuler than ever


Don't get to see this girl often, definitely a special occasion!






_Oh hell, that damn nosy primate's back and up to his usual nonsense. I'm outta here_ :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Mar 2, 2012)

She's pretty! :drool:


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 2, 2012)

^Gracias señor!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow man..also a looker!,..sweet!

..I have to ask ya,...what sp. is that in post#301, at the top of the page...I cant figure it out, its killin me....lol


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 3, 2012)

Haha it's Acanthoscurria brocklehursti


----------



## crawltech (Mar 4, 2012)

Awsome!...thnax man, she is a beauty!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 4, 2012)

Because one good Selenocosmia deserves another (sexed female )





Kinda interesting how, at this stage, she has faint red on her legs similar to the arndsti


----------



## papilio (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Jeff!

Wonderful photos, and what a great collection you have!!  Someday ...

It's so much fun to go through a person's entire thread and see how it documents the growth of the collection and of the person's involvement in the hobby!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks dude, I really appreciate the comments.  I like to go back and see the pics of my early collection sometimes, see how the little ones have grown.  Speaking of which, one of my early Ts:

Cody





She's not much to look at now but she has a lot of personality.  And talk about built to survive: she gets one tiny cricket once a month and her butt is still huge. Hopefully sometime in the next year or so I'll have a post molt pic :sarcasm:


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got home from work to find this:












Umm is this what I think it is?  If so, this is a new one to me!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats on the _P. cambridgei_!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep, it is what I thought it was






Man, this breeding thing is a cinch 



mcluskyisms said:


> Congrats on the _P. cambridgei_!!!


Thanks man but alas, as I've never bred her, it's gotta be infertile.  I feel like I need to do something for her, make her comfortable somehow lol


Actually, do I need to do anything?  Do I just wait until she abandons it or eats it?  Does she need any environmental changes?  I kinda feel bad for her, its her first and nothing will come of it


----------



## Shell (Mar 7, 2012)

Dud sac or not, she is gorgeous, Jeff, and great pics of her!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 7, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Actually, do I need to do anything?  Do I just wait until she abandons it or eats it?  Does she need any environmental changes?  I kinda feel bad for her, its her first and nothing will come of it


You don't need to do anything.  I would wait and see what she does.  Lots of species will eat their eggsacs if they aren't any good, others will just discard it.  I have a female who has dropped 2 dud sacs for me as well, but I'm not sure if she's a real cambridgei so that's why she hasn't been paired.


----------



## matt82 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shame that the eggsac was infertile, in my relatively short time keeping Ts, this is the first time I had heard of a tarantula female laying infertile eggs and making and tending to the sac as well.  Pretty interesting to see   Really nice photo too.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shell said:


> Dud sac or not, she is gorgeous, Jeff, and great pics of her!


Thanks shell, I thought she was going to be more defensive but she didn't mind me coming into her tank with my camera.  She definitely is gorgeous though.  Yours will be right there soon enough, psalmos grow with quickness lol   




Protectyaaaneck said:


> You don't need to do anything.  I would wait and see what she does.  Lots of species will eat their eggsacs if they aren't any good, others will just discard it.  I have a female who has dropped 2 dud sacs for me as well, but I'm not sure if she's a real cambridgei so that's why she hasn't been paired.


Thanks Jason, if you know, with unfertilized sacs, do they tend to abandon or eat them quickly, like they know right off there's no chance?  Or will they nurture and defend the sac as if it was good?



matt82 said:


> Shame that the eggsac was infertile, in my relatively short time keeping Ts, this is the first time I had heard of a tarantula female laying infertile eggs and making and tending to the sac as well.  Pretty interesting to see   Really nice photo too.


I've heard about it in Ts and I've had other animals do it (lizards, fish, birds), but this is the first of my Ts.  Its kinda neat, seeing them in a different state than eating, building, or resting.  And thank you


----------



## papilio (Mar 7, 2012)

Fascinating, isn't it Jeff!  My first versicolor dropped a 'virgin birth' sac, just to see what would happen I left her alone and she clutched it tightly every minute for over a month before at last she ate it.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 8, 2012)

Great photos! Perhaps the egg sac was a sign she wants to breed .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 8, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Jason, if you know, with unfertilized sacs, do they tend to abandon or eat them quickly, like they know right off there's no chance?  Or will they nurture and defend the sac as if it was good?


Typically they'll eat it right away or within a few days, but sometimes they'll hang on to it for a while.


----------



## advan (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on the dud Jeff! Looks like your doing it right! I think she is trying to tell you something!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 8, 2012)

papilio said:


> Fascinating, isn't it Jeff!  My first versicolor dropped a 'virgin birth' sac, just to see what would happen I left her alone and she clutched it tightly every minute for over a month before at last she ate it.


Wow, a month?  Kinda sad in a way....



Hendersoniana said:


> Great photos! Perhaps the egg sac was a sign she wants to breed .


Yeah.....I dunno if I'm ready for that kind of responsibility lol



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Typically they'll eat it right away or within a few days, but sometimes they'll hang on to it for a while.


I gotcha, goes towards what papilio said.  I'll be curious to see what she does, being it's her first



advan said:


> Congrats on the dud Jeff! Looks like your doing it right! I think she is trying to tell you something!


Haha thanks man, probably so


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 18, 2012)

The girl is still holding onto her sack :/


Took this black beauty for a Sunday morning walk






Looks so good against a light background






and a quick jaunt onto my hands


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice colouration, a real beauty there! Very cute too


----------



## mcluskyisms (Mar 19, 2012)

Cant beat a nice _G. pulchra_.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you very much to you both


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

She's cute


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks storm 

As a final update, Denali finally ate her dud sac.  She also went on a rampage on her whole enclosure, leaving her web lair a tattered mess :/


Rehoused my little tiger girl.  Not a great pic but a taste of things to eventually come

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matt82 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice one Jeff, so I take it that this is the first sign of the adult colouration then, what size LS is she here?  A bit of a clichéd response, but its true, I can't wait till mine look like that, such beautiful Ts.

Pretty interesting update on the dud sac, or more so the following behaviour from the female.  It would make you wonder what would cause a mainly reclusive and subdued animal to flip out and tear the place up like that, possibly some kind of trauma or anxiety connected with being gravid with an eventual dud sac?  Who knows I suppose, interesting though.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Matt, she's about 2.5" or so, still a youngster.  Her looks will become more defined as she grows but yeah, basically her adult look.  So beautiful and interesting looking 

I'm not sure what was up, it wasn't like she tore the webbing around where she was keeping her egg sac.  She's in a 10 gal upright and nearly every inch of it is webbed.  It looks like she went around and tore holes and strips of webbing, the whole place looks tattered.  May have been random, may have been out of some feeling of anxiety or frustration, may have been accidental, who knows.  Kind of interesting though


Anyways, some pics of another beauty, Maia












Amazing a species of tarantula is so colorful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2012)

Even though I have a few of them already, it's hard not to be jealous of your sumatra tiger female.  Send her my way, okay, thanks.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha man I've been looking at yours for a good while, envious as all hell.  I think mine will be juuuust fine where she is


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's a pic of the cambridgei's enclosure.  Everywhere you can clearly see wood or sub, that used to be smoothly covered in webbing.  Now, place looks like hell lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Apr 3, 2012)

I want your Sum tiger! If your going to send her anywhere, it's to me right?  But seriously she's a beauty! I am looking forward to more pics of her!(hurry up before she settles in)


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome pictures of your GBB there! I really love what she did with that tank, lol!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 4, 2012)

Maia's a beauty, and so is the sumatran tiger! The cambridgei tank is a mess though.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 4, 2012)

advan said:


> I want your Sum tiger! If your going to send her anywhere, it's to me right?  But seriously she's a beauty! I am looking forward to more pics of her!(hurry up before she settles in)


Haha I had lost a lot of money on that particular species (pseudo-fraudulent transaction) and have been waiting a looong time for another shot, no way I'm parting with that girl   She very quickly settled in, gave her more sub and she took advantage.  Now all I see of her is a flash of sexy legs and crickets that vanish in a puff of smoke lol



Storm76 said:


> Awesome pictures of your GBB there! I really love what she did with that tank, lol!


Thank ya!



Hendersoniana said:


> Maia's a beauty, and so is the sumatran tiger! The cambridgei tank is a mess though.


That they are Hendersoniana, that they are


----------



## papilio (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay Jeff I give, what sp. of T is Psycho?  Incredible looker!!!!  
Every time I come onto your thread I leave wanting to spend waaay too much money on Ts, but your collection is so amazing!!  I WANT I WANT!!

Wow, I'd been reading the texts of what your cambridgei did but hadn't come to take a look till just now ... I can't even picture in my head what it must have looked like to have seen her do all that!!


p.s. Love that second shot of Maia!!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 4, 2012)

lol Psycho is an Augacephalus species.  I bought her as a junodi but due to the rarity of that species here in the states, I'm thinking she may actually be an ezendami.  For now, I call her Augacephalus cf. junodi.  She's still fairly small, only 3" or so but at some point soon, I'll get around to finally keying her out.  There's just something about the looks of the Auggies, just make me all warm and fuzzy inside 

(there's a dealer selling them now, get 'em while you can )


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2012)

Been patiently waiting for this girl to molt, finally has :drool:






Look at dem knees!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Apr 7, 2012)

She's a beaut Jeff! Look at those knees! :drool:


----------



## Shell (Apr 7, 2012)

She is stunning, Jeff. I can't wait for mine to get some color (in about 10 years, Im guessing, at the rate it's been growing).


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice that yours molted finally, too! Very vivid color, awesome!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2012)

advan said:


> She's a beaut Jeff! Look at those knees! :drool:


Thanks chad!



Shell said:


> She is stunning, Jeff. I can't wait for mine to get some color (in about 10 years, Im guessing, at the rate it's been growing).


Thanks shell, I've found my Brachys (this included) to grow fairly quickly....until 2" or so.  Then yeah, they take their sweet time doing anything lol

Playoffs bout to start, Vancouver is looking tough!  I'm glad my Wings aren't facing them in the first round



Storm76 said:


> Nice that yours molted finally, too! Very vivid color, awesome!


Thank ya, I have two other slooowww growers bout to molt as well (chalcodes & klaasi).  Can't wait


----------



## matt82 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice auratum Jeff, great photos of it too, the detail in the bright knee markings is very clear.  A beautiful Brachy!

Looks like the P. cambridgei went berserker there alright..., hopefully she just settles down again now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 7, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks shell, I've found my Brachys (this included) to grow fairly quickly....until 2" or so.  Then yeah, they take their sweet time doing anything lol
> 
> Playoffs bout to start, Vancouver is looking tough!  I'm glad my Wings aren't facing them in the first round


You know, of the Brachys I've owned, emilia and auratum are the only 2 that have been slow as molasses. My smithi has grown at a decent rate, as did both vagans. My 4 albos have been on the slower side, but even their "slow" has been fast compared to the auratum and emilia.

As for the NHL...Watch out, this is Vancouvers year.  Last year was just practice (very disappointing practice lol).


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> You know, of the Brachys I've owned, emilia and auratum are the only 2 that have been slow as molasses. My smithi has grown at a decent rate, as did both vagans. My 4 albos have been on the slower side, but even their "slow" has been fast compared to the auratum and emilia.
> 
> As for the NHL...Watch out, this is Vancouvers year.  Last year was just practice (very disappointing practice lol).


The only Brachys I've owned from slings have been emelia and auratum...so I guess I can't say anything lol

I can't wait for the playoffs to start but I know it's only going to be heartache yet again.  I haven't followed the Kings so I don't know how they are or match up with the Canucks.  I can see Canucks/Hawks out of the West :sarcasm:   
Big ups to the Panthers for getting there but I don't think they'll get to the second round.  I'd like to see them or the Pens come out of the East.  Should be interesting though


Tiska relaxin' on a Sunday afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2012)

Violet the Easter Spider hopes everyone is enjoying their chocolate-covered grasshoppers and helpless, unguarded peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 9, 2012)

beautiful spiders! Love the last pic, she has a nice choc colour


----------



## matt82 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous T, C. fimbriatus?  A real beaut, photographed nicely!


----------



## crawltech (Apr 9, 2012)

nice fimbriatus, Jeff!..one of my fave T's,.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, the fimbriatus is one sweet T!  I just love their looks and it's always a treat to see her out.  Voracious feeder too


----------



## Shell (Apr 11, 2012)

I really can't wait for my fimbriatus to get a bit bigger, and be out in the open more (hopefully). Right now all I ever see of her are legs poking out. Such a gorgeous species.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 11, 2012)

I figured you'd like her, was wondering how your little one is doing.  You said "her", do you know that?  Yeah, the slings I had a ways back were pretty shy but would come out to crush crickets.  This girl goes through stages: sometimes it'll be weeks between appearances, other times she's out 24/7


Rehoused some arboreals, none of my subfusca pics were worth posting but here's a couple of another pretty girl (though shy hehe)






She's growing fast, molted a couple of days ago and put on a lot of size and starting to get her colors 






I got this T as a freebie, I've never wanted an Lv before but she's just too cool.  I think she's a keeper

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 12, 2012)

The little Sumatiger brother, cute little sucker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Apr 12, 2012)

You never wanted an Lv before?! I'm fighting temptation as we speak...so badly want to put in an order with TC for Lv and L. nigerrimum, but it's not really in the budget right now. Yours is gorgeous. 

Edit* As for the fimbriatus, I don't know that it's female, that's just wishful thinking on my part  and you are correct, I really like that spider, even if I never see it.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol I admit they're gorgeous spiders but for whatever reason, I never had any inclination to add one to my collection.  Though if I were really honest with myself, I think I'd actually like to have one of every species on earth.  But it's my feeble attempt to keep control on the size of my collection and not be subject of an episode of hoarders :sarcasm:

But all that said, it's an awesome species, as is the nigerrimum.  I think you should do it, get both.  It would be the right thing to do 


After I don't even know how long, my little chalcodes molted






Codygirl






I loves me some black femurs!

---------- Post added 04-14-2012 at 05:08 PM ----------

This girl is hard to catch






Dashed out, grabbed a cricket, and vanished back into her lair

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShogunKuma (Apr 14, 2012)

You have an absolutely beautiful collection. Love the last T. (G. Pulchra? If I'm wrong sorry, still a newbie.) And you're camera work isn't too bad either.


----------



## Shell (Apr 14, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> But all that said, it's an awesome species, as is the nigerrimum.  I think you should do it, get both.  It would be the right thing to do


I totally would, but I just picked up a regalis finally  So now I REALLY can't afford to place an order for those 2


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 14, 2012)

ShogunKuma said:


> You have an absolutely beautiful collection. Love the last T. (G. Pulchra? If I'm wrong sorry, still a newbie.) And you're camera work isn't too bad either.


Thanks Shogun, not a pulchra but a Lampropelma sp. Borneo black.  Absolutely gorgeous T though very shy.  Appreciate it!




Shell said:


> I totally would, but I just picked up a regalis finally  So now I REALLY can't afford to place an order for those 2


You went pokie style!?!  Niiiice, I still maintain that the regalis, along with the subfusca, is the most beautiful of all pokies.  Congrats, it'll grow super fast and hopefully be female


----------



## Shell (Apr 14, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> You went pokie style!?!  Niiiice, I still maintain that the regalis, along with the subfusca, is the most beautiful of all pokies.  Congrats, it'll grow super fast and hopefully be female


I did!  I have been wanting to get a regalis for ages now, they're probably my favorite pokie. I lucked out with this one, local pick up, came with enclosure, and is about 3.5"  (unsexed, but if turns out male, I'm ok with that, 50/50s are a beautiful thing lol). When it ventures out a bit more, I'll try to get some pics.

Btw thanks for teasing me with that Lampropelma  ...TC has the borneo black available too....and yours is stunning, I am so tempted.


----------



## advan (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice Lampro's Jeff! I can't wait for mine to get bigger!


----------



## Shell (Apr 15, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> But all that said, it's an awesome species, as is the nigerrimum.  I think you should do it, get both.  It would be the right thing to do


Yeah so, sorry to bump your pic thread and not be on topic, but this quote here....I went ahead and did it...I'll have them this coming friday. I blame you, you enabler you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Chad, they grow pretty quickly and you'll definitely not be disappointed!


Haha shell, thats awesome!  You said you got both, which two of Lv, Ln, and LspBb?  Man your collection is rockin right along!


----------



## Shell (Apr 15, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Haha shell, thats awesome!  You said you got both, which two of Lv, Ln, and LspBb?  Man your collection is rockin right along!


Lv and Ln, as well as an OBT (I miss the one I had), and a P. irminia because I just can't resist psalmos. The borneo black will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice lampropelmas! The lv is just beautiful.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 16, 2012)

Shell said:


> Lv and Ln, as well as an OBT (I miss the one I had), and a P. irminia because I just can't resist psalmos. The borneo black will have to wait a bit.


Dayam, now that's what I'm talking about.  What a great haul, a whole bunch of ornery goodness right there! I see bumps to your pic thread in your future...at least I better 




Hendersoniana said:


> Very nice lampropelmas! The lv is just beautiful.


Thanks man, I wish I could capture 'em like you!


----------



## Shell (Apr 16, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Dayam, now that's what I'm talking about.  What a great haul, a whole bunch of ornery goodness right there! I see bumps to your pic thread in your future...at least I better


Haha, of course...either friday once I get them home, or the weekend for sure. I'm going to stop derailing your pic thread now.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 16, 2012)

> Thanks man, I wish I could capture 'em like you!


with a little bit of time and practice, everyone can take good photos .


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> with a little bit of time and practice, everyone can take good photos .


If you cam has a good macro option - for sure! I just have to look at Chad's pics and I know what I want to be able to do with my cam  Takes time, still practicing ^^


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 16, 2012)

Shell said:


> Haha, of course...either friday once I get them home, or the weekend for sure. I'm going to stop derailing your pic thread now.


Nonsense, derail away   I do need to get some more pics in here though.  If only my LP would molt for crying out loud....




Hendersoniana said:


> with a little bit of time and practice, everyone can take good photos .


It's true.  Plus, see below




Storm76 said:


> If you cam has a good macro option - for sure! I just have to look at Chad's pics and I know what I want to be able to do with my cam  Takes time, still practicing ^^


This.  My camera is built for long range shots; the macro is pretty weak.  And I still need to do something about the flash, it's too overwhelming.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 19, 2012)

LP finally molted!





For someone who just molted, your butt is pretty big....

Like this pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Apr 19, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> LP finally molted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beast! I'm guessing with a butt that big after a molt, it's a female? How big is she now?


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha it is a female but hardly a beast.  She is mayyybe a bit over 5" now, despite being almost 3 years old.  I don't think she's going to be a very big Lp :/


----------



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Niiiice, I still maintain that the regalis, along with the subfusca, is the most beautiful of all pokies.  Congrats, it'll grow super fast and hopefully be female


 that's what IM talkin about... regalis and subfusca "lowland" form are the top 2 for me as well. THEN a toss up between metallica and ornata.(< back and forth with that one)  Congrats on the Lp molting for ya Btw.. shes a beauty as well... i think thats the first time ive ever heard of a Lp only growing that much in 3 yrs. Could go well with the sack variants discussion some users and myself have been having lately. Do you have any of its siblings or know anybody with them?

---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 07:35 PM ----------

Is that the carapace stuck to her claw???:laugh: i barely noticed the 1st time i scanned through the pics. Good shot


----------



## Shell (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats on the Lp molt. 

I do believe though, that mine can top yours for slow growing. I've had it for 2 years, and it's only just now getting it's colors. It's about 2.5" DLS. There should be a recent pic of it in my pic thread, and it has not molted since that.


----------



## paassatt (Apr 19, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Haha it is a female but hardly a beast.  She is mayyybe a bit over 5" now, despite being almost 3 years old.  I don't think she's going to be a very big Lp :/


Ahh, it must've been how close the camera lens was to her that threw me off. Still a gorgeous spider, though. I've got a girl that's just about 5 inches, also. I'm hoping for at least 9 out of her.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 20, 2012)

That's the biggest abdomen I've ever seen on a freshly molted T! Seriously...amazing.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 20, 2012)

grayzone said:


> that's what IM talkin about... regalis and subfusca "lowland" form are the top 2 for me as well. THEN a toss up between metallica and ornata.(< back and forth with that one)  Congrats on the Lp molting for ya Btw.. shes a beauty as well... i think thats the first time ive ever heard of a Lp only growing that much in 3 yrs. Could go well with the sack variants discussion some users and myself have been having lately. Do you have any of its siblings or know anybody with them?
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 07:35 PM ----------
> 
> Is that the carapace stuck to her claw???:laugh: i barely noticed the 1st time i scanned through the pics. Good shot


Yeah, I think the average would be something like 5" within a year.  I'm wondering if she's a runt or just a slow grower and she'll eventually hit her marks.  She eats relatively well, is healthy, looks good, and is active so I can't complain too much   Interestingly enough, the carapace was under a layer of webbing and detached from the molt itself.  So after molting and the subsequent chewing, she put down a layer of silk.  Not entirely sure why....



Shell said:


> Congrats on the Lp molt.
> 
> I do believe though, that mine can top yours for slow growing. I've had it for 2 years, and it's only just now getting it's colors. It's about 2.5" DLS. There should be a recent pic of it in my pic thread, and it has not molted since that.


Thanks shell!  That is crazy slow growth for an Lp!  I keep mine fairly warm and feed regularly (always has a big butt), all the things that should presumably lead to fast growth.  The A. brock sitting next to her is outpacing her handily.  You?  I guess it's like everything, not all hit their maximum size observed for the species.  But still, 2.5" in two years is nuts!



paassatt said:


> Ahh, it must've been how close the camera lens was to her that threw me off. Still a gorgeous spider, though. I've got a girl that's just about 5 inches, also. I'm hoping for at least 9 out of her.


Thanks paassatt, I am too.  I'd like to have at least one species that hits 9, one of the reasons I wanted an Lp.  Not a huge fan of the Theraphosas and figured this would be close to a sure thing (plus I like their looks).  Hope yours gets there!



Storm76 said:


> That's the biggest abdomen I've ever seen on a freshly molted T! Seriously...amazing.


I know, right?  She's an odd bird.  Great T though, will have to feed gently til her next molt to avoid her butt getting too big


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats on the LP molting safely! She sure has a big butt though, my female N chromatus always seem to slim down after a molt...


----------



## gatamer (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats on the LP molting safely , your collection is so cool ...


----------



## Shell (Apr 22, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks shell!  That is crazy slow growth for an Lp!  I keep mine fairly warm and feed regularly (always has a big butt), all the things that should presumably lead to fast growth.  The A. brock sitting next to her is outpacing her handily.  You?  I guess it's like everything, not all hit their maximum size observed for the species.  But still, 2.5" in two years is nuts!


Well, I keep my collection fairly warm, but I do admit that I am not the most regular when it comes to feeding. So I'm sure that has something to do with mine growing so slowly. Right now it's pretty fat, hopefully it molts soon and gains some good size.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Congrats on the LP molting safely! She sure has a big butt though, my female N chromatus always seem to slim down after a molt...


Thanks Hendo, same with most of my others, except my typical slow growers: Aphono, Grammo (Brachys seem to slim).  So I dunno



gatamer said:


> Congrats on the LP molting safely , your collection is so cool ...


Thanks Gatamer, I'm pretty happy with it 



Shell said:


> Well, I keep my collection fairly warm, but I do admit that I am not the most regular when it comes to feeding. So I'm sure that has something to do with mine growing so slowly. Right now it's pretty fat, hopefully it molts soon and gains some good size.


Probably does have something to do with it but still, thats pretty crazy for an LP.  Love the new acquisitions 


Cleaned house for Pasha, who just molted.  Probly about 5" now






Carapace shot






Her legs are soooo long lol






I'm sorry but she.is.GORGEOUS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice spider Jeff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeff,

She is beautiful!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 23, 2012)

Big B said:


> Jeff,
> 
> She is beautiful!


Thanks Bret!  And she is indeed brown like yours but most of the Phlogius look very similar.  I gotta say, _something_ about her looks different than my crassipes, esp in the carapace area.  I can't exactly say what (in addition to what Steve said).  As per the spermathecae thread, do you feel yours checks out as a goliath?


----------



## Big B (Apr 24, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Bret!  And she is indeed brown like yours but most of the Phlogius look very similar.  I gotta say, _something_ about her looks different than my crassipes, esp in the carapace area.  I can't exactly say what (in addition to what Steve said).  As per the spermathecae thread, do you feel yours checks out as a goliath?


Jeff,
I am not sure about mine being a goliath. She was sold to me as a P. goliath(not as a crassipes), I recenty pm the seller here and he never replied to me.


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Apr 26, 2012)

hey, do you know anyone with the C.schoidtei or sumatran tigers for sale?? i can't find them anywhere and they have been on my list for quite some time.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Big B said:


> Jeff,
> I am not sure about mine being a goliath. She was sold to me as a P. goliath(not as a crassipes), I recenty pm the seller here and he never replied to me.


Hopefully it is what you bought it as.  One I had bought turned out not to be one as well, took a while to get another shot.  At the very least, it looks like jmugleston is working on breeding them so there's still hope.  I may look into breeding mine, esp considering there won't be any more imports 



curtisgiganteus said:


> hey, do you know anyone with the C.schoidtei or sumatran tigers for sale?? i can't find them anywhere and they have been on my list for quite some time.


Tried to send you a pm, box is full


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 26, 2012)

1. AMAZING PICS!!!

2. VERY niice Lp, GBB, and B. auratum.. Perfect specimens!

3. I cant get enough of the P. camb enclosure ..... good job dude


----------



## syndicate (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice Goliath Jeff!!I just rehoused my female this week!
-Chris


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Apr 27, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Tried to send you a pm, box is full


Problem fixed, You can resend


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 27, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> 1. AMAZING PICS!!!
> 
> 2. VERY niice Lp, GBB, and B. auratum.. Perfect specimens!
> 
> 3. I cant get enough of the P. camb enclosure ..... good job dude


Thanks man, you're too kind.  The subjects get all the credit 



syndicate said:


> Nice Goliath Jeff!!I just rehoused my female this week!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris, how big is your girl now?  She's gotta be getting close to gettin' busy size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeff,

Let me know if you breed her, she is a beauty for sure! Great thread!


----------



## web eviction (Apr 28, 2012)

Pasha is beautiful !! Good looking T you got there bud!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Apr 28, 2012)

She sure is gorgeous!! Love her colour and long legs, she looks shiny as well


----------



## HoboAustin (Apr 29, 2012)

I just went through this whole thread and I enjoyed every single picture (besides the deceased Ts  ). Keep the photos coming, please


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 29, 2012)

web eviction said:


> Pasha is beautiful !! Good looking T you got there bud!





Hendersoniana said:


> She sure is gorgeous!! Love her colour and long legs, she looks shiny as well


Thanks Web and Hendo, she really is a looker 



HoboAustin said:


> I just went through this whole thread and I enjoyed every single picture (besides the deceased Ts  ). Keep the photos coming, please


Wow, thanks HoboAustin, appreciate you bearing through it.  I like going through it periodically, see how the Ts have come and gone and grown from little squirts.  


Something wicked emerges from the darkness

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## syndicate (Apr 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Chris, how big is your girl now?  She's gotta be getting close to gettin' busy size


Shes got a while to go!I'd guess shes prob about 4" now but I wouldn't be surprised if you could get viable sacks at around 5-5.5"!
-Chris


----------



## Shell (Apr 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Something wicked emerges from the darkness


Love love love this pic, Jeff.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 29, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Shes got a while to go!I'd guess shes prob about 4" now but I wouldn't be surprised if you could get viable sacks at around 5-5.5"!
> -Chris


Hmm my girl's about that now, I think I'd wait another molt or two before considering mating her. I'd be beside myself if a closely-sized male lashed out and injured or killed her.  Besides, I have no experience breeding and need time to work that out.  And hell, it's not like there's many males running around out there :/




Shell said:


> Love love love this pic, Jeff.


Haha I thought it was pretty cool too.  Here's the rest of the monster:





She recently molted and is angry as ever lol

She's also probably the second fastest growing female T I've had (behind the H. gigas), here's the molt





Postmolt, she's over 6", same size as my regalis I've had for over 3 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone has an attitude problem there


----------



## jbm150 (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, she's not big on my existence 


My little mira has grown up






_Put up your dukes!_






He was such a polite little gentleman

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Big B (May 1, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Yeah, she's not big on my existence
> 
> 
> My little mira has grown up
> ...


What is he exactly? I need one. (my want list went from nothing to ten this week) and its only Wednesday.


----------



## jbm150 (May 1, 2012)

Lol I know what you mean about that.  He's an Idiothele mira, blue foot baboon.  It's a small species but so very cool.  They build trapdoors  (have a crappy video earlier in my thread of him using it)


----------



## advan (May 2, 2012)

Love the foot shot Jeff! The mira is looking good man!


----------



## Big B (May 2, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Lol I know what you mean about that.  He's an Idiothele mira, blue foot baboon.  It's a small species but so very cool.  They build trapdoors  (have a crappy video earlier in my thread of him using it)


Wow they are not cheap! I need to somehow convince thew wife I need one....soon.lol


----------



## matt82 (May 2, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Yeah, she's not big on my existence


 Beware of the T!!   

Super pics of the Idiothele mira, a very eye catching T there Jeff!  The bronze colouration is fantastic.


----------



## Storm76 (May 2, 2012)

I agree...that I. mira looks awesome!


----------



## jbm150 (May 3, 2012)

advan said:


> Love the foot shot Jeff! The mira is looking good man!





Big B said:


> Wow they are not cheap! I need to somehow convince thew wife I need one....soon.lol





matt82 said:


> Beware of the T!!
> 
> Super pics of the Idiothele mira, a very eye catching T there Jeff!  The bronze colouration is fantastic.





Storm76 said:


> I agree...that I. mira looks awesome!



Thanks guys, appreciate the comments 


May have a new addition soon, cool stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drezno (May 4, 2012)

Wow. That first picture of the mira is the kind of thing I show people to convince them that Ts really are amazing and beautiful.


----------



## Jared781 (May 4, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Yeah, she's not big on my existence
> 
> 
> My little mira has grown up
> ...


thanks man.. its now added to my wishlist  lol amazing specimen though!


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 5, 2012)

Oh wow that I mira is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jbm150 (May 5, 2012)

They really are an amazing species.  Why with the blue feet? lol


My G. rosea, received Jan 6, 2011 and still a speck.  Maaaan they grow slow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 8, 2012)

Got a coupla new Ts in, very excited 

_Haplopelma_ sp. Bach ma





To me, one of the most gorgeous of all Haplos!


_Theraphosidae_ sp. ebony





Unpacking this one was a chore, it was none too pleased :lickety:


Both are gonna be looking good on their next molts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leora22 (May 8, 2012)

definitely one of the most gorgeous of all Haplos  After it molts it should look stunning! Congratz on the 2 new T's


----------



## Shrike (May 8, 2012)

Man, people aren't kidding around when they say Grammostola grow slowly!  At that rate you guys could grow old together.


----------



## wesker12 (May 8, 2012)

Dude I just went over all 29 pages....you are a amazing photographer and thanks to you I have like 10 more Ts added to my wishlist.....
It was a epic journey that spanned not long enough!
You are tempting me to start a photo thread but I only have a 8mp android cam


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 9, 2012)

Wow that rosea is really tiny! And its been more than a year haha! Nice theraphosa and haplopelma sp as well!


----------



## jbm150 (May 9, 2012)

Leora22 said:


> definitely one of the most gorgeous of all Haplos  After it molts it should look stunning! Congratz on the 2 new T's


Thanks Leora, I'm super stoked to watch 'em grow up.  And the Bach ma will get laaaarge  



Shrike said:


> Man, people aren't kidding around when they say Grammostola grow slowly!  At that rate you guys could grow old together.


Haha tell me about it, and I thought my A. chalcodes was slow.  This thing is a glacier 



wesker12 said:


> Dude I just went over all 29 pages....you are a amazing photographer and thanks to you I have like 10 more Ts added to my wishlist.....
> It was a epic journey that spanned not long enough!
> You are tempting me to start a photo thread but I only have a 8mp android cam


Wow man, thank you!  Hopefully my journey will last much much longer, esp considering my above comment lol  The camera I started with is the same one I still use, an 8mp point n click.  With practice and pointers from our photographer at work, I've gotten much better using the camera for all it's worth.  Definitely start a pic thread, it's awesome to learn to take pics and get cool shots, you may get some shots that are just unique and fantastic, it is an art after all 



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow that rosea is really tiny! And its been more than a year haha! Nice theraphosa and haplopelma sp as well!


Thanks Hendo, always appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry (May 9, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Here's Motley, G. pulchra, so named because he's a hot mess.


I was scanning through your thread, checking out your T's (stunning collection, by the way!!), and there have been a couple times that I cracked up because of your comments. You, sir, are hilarious.


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 9, 2012)

I haven't been on in ages, nice pics!


----------



## wesker12 (May 9, 2012)

Alright! You convinced me 
Just don't laugh to much cause I'm a noob! 
Hahah I hope to see your cuties grow for many more years my friend.


----------



## jbm150 (May 10, 2012)

Jterry said:


> I was scanning through your thread, checking out your T's (stunning collection, by the way!!), and there have been a couple times that I cracked up because of your comments. You, sir, are hilarious.


Lol thanks man, like to add some of my personality to my pic thread and my Ts make me geek out a bit



mcluskyisms said:


> I haven't been on in ages, nice pics!


Thank you, high praise coming from someone with pics like yours!



wesker12 said:


> Alright! You convinced me
> Just don't laugh to much cause I'm a noob!
> Hahah I hope to see your cuties grow for many more years my friend.


Liking what I'm seeing from yours already.  Man, phone cameras have come a long way, yours takes amazing pics!


Some non-theraphosid toothy predators (wish I could post directly :sarcasm
http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu279/jbm150/?action=view&current=IMG_3766.jpg
http://s655.photobucket.com/albums/uu279/jbm150/?action=view&current=IMG_3766.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs655.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu279%2Fjbm150%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DIMG_3813.jpg (click on pic to zoom and see the dentition)


----------



## wesker12 (May 10, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Lol thanks man, like to add some of my personality to my pic thread and my Ts make me geek out a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Hahaha totally feel you dude, technology is increasing exponentially every year! I still have my old nokia bar phone - currently using the Samsung Galaxy S2 and I'm in see of the things it can do! Those fish are amazing, why are they so iridescent?! Its awesome


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 10, 2012)

Awesome catch, Jeff!  Wish I had time to meet up with you in June for a few casts but I'll be on the gulf side


----------



## jbm150 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, gonna fish while you're down here bonzovi?  Tons of snook over there on the west coast!


Mexican pink beauty, now that's some truth in advertising!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (May 14, 2012)

Wow! That's a beautiful Brachy! :drool:


----------



## Storm76 (May 15, 2012)

Great colors on that specimen!


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 15, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks guys, gonna fish while you're down here bonzovi?  Tons of snook over there on the west coast!
> 
> 
> Mexican pink beauty, now that's some truth in advertising!
> [/IMG]


Unc's got a boat and we're heading out to Destin so that maybe a possibility when I'm not scouring for insects/spiders.  Love the klaasi pic...don't recall every seeing one freshly molted before.


----------



## paassatt (May 15, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks guys, gonna fish while you're down here bonzovi?  Tons of snook over there on the west coast!
> 
> 
> Mexican pink beauty, now that's some truth in advertising!


Gorgeous! _B. klaasi_ has been on my wish list for a *long* time.


----------



## matt82 (May 15, 2012)

I'll echo the comments for this T too Jeff, nice Brachy indeed!  
Great photo too man, a nice contrast between the exuvium and freshly clad spider


----------



## jbm150 (May 15, 2012)

advan said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful Brachy! :drool:





Storm76 said:


> Great colors on that specimen!





paassatt said:


> Gorgeous! _B. klaasi_ has been on my wish list for a *long* time.





matt82 said:


> I'll echo the comments for this T too Jeff, nice Brachy indeed!
> Great photo too man, a nice contrast between the exuvium and freshly clad spider


Thank you all, I've been waiting for her molt for some time.  I knew it was close and couldn't wait to see what she would look like fresh.  She definitely didn't disappoint 




zonbonzovi said:


> Unc's got a boat and we're heading out to Destin so that maybe a possibility when I'm not scouring for insects/spiders.  Love the klaasi pic...don't recall every seeing one freshly molted before.


Nice, ever make a run to the oil rigs?  I've always wanted to do that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (May 16, 2012)

Wow beautiful klaasi!! Love the colouration on it, great T and pics!


----------



## Formerphobe (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful klaasi!!!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 4, 2012)

:5:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 6, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 6, 2012)

Whoa, nice klaasi, nice close up shot, and nice irminia!  Klaasi are hard to find and now I really want one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2012)

P. irminia looks gorgeous! Mine is still in premolt...*sigh*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mas tarantulas de los arboles 

For those looking for green Ts, look no further 






Mine!







This little one is growing quickly






Stretttccchhh






Colors are just starting to change

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 17, 2012)

OMG, how extremely cute is that "Streeeetch" picture?! Awesome! 

And gorgeous cambridgei!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving the _B. klaasi_ & the _P. cambridgei_, is she the female that made the phantom sac?


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, yeah, she is the one that made the dud. She molted a few weeks ago, hence her green lusciousness.  Happy to see her appetite back as well!


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing P.cambridgi shots! I used to 7 and they all got traded away 
Our versicolors are on the same molt - just starting to get adult colors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 20, 2012)

jbm150 said:


>


Is it just me or your P. irminia lacking the orange coloration on her abdomen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 20, 2012)

You know, I hadn't noticed that before but yeah, she has very little orange on her abdomen.  Good eye!


Went back and checked her older pics, she had the typical coloration until her last molt.  Odd.....


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 21, 2012)

Very well-behaved girl












I don't think I took a breath the whole photo shoot lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's one awesome looking Poeci, Jeff! I wouldn't try getting one out to photoshoot it like that even, just not feeling comfortable when thinking about maybe having to chase a Poeci around...


----------



## advan (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice spider Jeff! She's a beaut!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 22, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Very well-behaved girl
> 
> I don't think I took a breath the whole photo shoot lol


Wow, Jeff. She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow beautiful T! I love the 2nd shot, her pose is very nice!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 23, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> That's one awesome looking Poeci, Jeff! I wouldn't try getting one out to photoshoot it like that even, just not feeling comfortable when thinking about maybe having to chase a Poeci around...


Thanks Jan, she spent most of the time pointed at my kitchen, worrying to say the least.  I had towels ready as run-traps but she sat still the whole time.  She wasn't particularly interested in getting back into her enclosure though lol



advan said:


> Nice spider Jeff! She's a beaut!


Thanks Chad, both she and I appreciate it!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Wow, Jeff. She's gorgeous!!


Thank you sir!  I kinda took a page from your photos, using the cork as a backdrop 



Hendersoniana said:


> Wow beautiful T! I love the 2nd shot, her pose is very nice!


Thanks Hendo, I like that one too 

---------- Post added 06-23-2012 at 11:59 AM ----------

One of my favorites :drool:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 23, 2012)

Isn't that enclosure awfully small for her?


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Isn't that enclosure awfully small for her?


Burrower


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 24, 2012)

It's deep but a bit narrow. I had another bigger enclosure set up for her but decided against because it wasnt quite deep enough.  I think I've found a suitable replacement, just need the store to get their stock back.  Have several Ts I need to upgrade!


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 24, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> Burrower


I know that, but anyways...in the burrow they usually don't stretch out, at some place they should be able to do so.



jbm150 said:


> It's deep but a bit narrow. I had another bigger enclosure set up for her but decided against because it wasnt quite deep enough.  I think I've found a suitable replacement, just need the store to get their stock back.  Have several Ts I need to upgrade!


Gotcha. Was just curious


----------



## Grin (Jun 27, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Very well-behaved girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's stunning.
I think it's just me, but every time I see a Lowland or Highland they remind me of coffee/espresso drinks. 
definitively on my wishlist still.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jun 28, 2012)

jbm150 said:


>



This is very beautiul, love the colours and the cool pose as well, nice!


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 29, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Very well-behaved girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the "lowland" form correct?


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 29, 2012)

Grin said:


> She's stunning.
> I think it's just me, but every time I see a Lowland or Highland they remind me of coffee/espresso drinks.
> definitively on my wishlist still.


Lol yeah, she has that mocha coffee look.  Speaking of which, I could go for some right now....




Hendersoniana said:


> This is very beautiul, love the colours and the cool pose as well, nice!


Thanks Hendo, she is one of the most interesting and active Ts I own, and stunning in her own way




LV-426 said:


> Thats the "lowland" form correct?


Yep, lowland.  Wide, pale carapace with low ridges, abdomen losing its stripes and becoming blacker with each molt.  LOVE 'em!


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 29, 2012)

At first I liked the "highland" but the more look at the "lowland" they just look better


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 3, 2012)

My newest acquisition 

Such an adorable little fuzzball












Assuming female, not too many species left on my wishlist! (where have I heard that before....?)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Jul 3, 2012)

So beautiful Jeff!!  :drool: :drool:  A nice little juvie female would my top wish right now!  

Seems that one after another I'm seeing friends on all sides getting theirs!! 



btw, this really _is_ a BRILLIANT shot!    Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 3, 2012)

Ahh man these pics are great. You have to share your secret at getting the Ts to stay still and pose perfectly


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 4, 2012)

papilio said:


> So beautiful Jeff!!  :drool: :drool:  A nice little juvie female would my top wish right now!
> 
> Seems that one after another I'm seeing friends on all sides getting theirs!!
> 
> btw, this really _is_ a BRILLIANT shot!    Well done!


Thanks man, such an interesting and beautiful species, the balfouri are.  And to think I used to have no interest in them :sarcasm:

Appreciate the comments on the versi shot too, helps to have such a great looking subject 




HoboAustin said:


> Ahh man these pics are great. You have to share your secret at getting the Ts to stay still and pose perfectly


Haha I find most stay pretty still, as long as I keep calm and keep from breathing on them.  The versi though, it never stops moving.  Little dynamo that one is lol


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 6, 2012)

This girl is so spooky





I like the grey chelicerae against the black carapace

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 6, 2012)

Those extremely dark, red hair on the carapace add to that spooky look really nicely!


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 17, 2012)

Some ladies from the other side of the world



























Total amount of threatposes during the cleanings and rehousings of these girls = 0

My aureotibialis, however, was in constant threatpose/slap mode, simply because I was anywhere near her abode lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful ladies Jeff! :drool: 

You're a lucky man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice spiders and nice pics too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 18, 2012)

Those are cool T's and all, but WHERE'S THE SUMATRA TIGER FEM?!?!


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello. Give me your A. junodi.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 18, 2012)

advan said:


> Beautiful ladies Jeff! :drool:
> 
> You're a lucky man!


Thanks Chad, I love these species 



BCscorp said:


> Very nice spiders and nice pics too!


Thanks man, appreciate it!



Protectyaaaneck said:


> Those are cool T's and all, but WHERE'S THE SUMATRA TIGER FEM?!?!


Haha well, she can normally be found hating my guts.  Next molt, I'll probably rehouse and be able to get a pic. The Suma tigers are such a great species!



le-thomas said:


> Hello. Give me your A. junodi.


Hi. No


----------



## paassatt (Jul 18, 2012)

_Augacephalus_ makes me :drool:...it sucks they're difficult to find (or so I've noticed, anyway). Beautiful _A. junodi_ you've got there.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 20, 2012)

paassatt said:


> _Augacephalus_ makes me :drool:...it sucks they're difficult to find (or so I've noticed, anyway). Beautiful _A. junodi_ you've got there.


Thanks Paassatt, yeah, they're definitely difficult to find.  You definitely have to jump fast if they come up.  Such an interesting looking baboon they are


This one just molted, very pretty spider and a tremendous eater

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ladies of the Brachy world

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome shots Jeff! The _B. emilia_ lady is gorgeous!


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome auratum! Aren't they just so vivid looking when freshly molted?


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 6, 2012)

advan said:


> Awesome shots Jeff! The _B. emilia_ lady is gorgeous!


Isn't she   Thanks Chad!



Storm76 said:


> Awesome auratum! Aren't they just so vivid looking when freshly molted?


Thanks Jan, ridiculously so!  It's also neat how, depending on the angle you look at the knees, they turn from bright red to pink.  You can kinda see it in my photos


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 9, 2012)

Coupla molts and rehousings

One of my favorite of all species, beginning to get her adult coloration







This little girl is an absolute sweetheart

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeff, Enjoying those amazing Brachy shots- keep 'em coming!!

NICE!

T


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 10, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Jan, ridiculously so!  It's also neat how, depending on the angle you look at the knees, they turn from bright red to pink.  You can kinda see it in my photos


Aye, I see the same with my girl. Sadly, she's quite skittish, though it takes her a while before she starts kicking hairs usually.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 22, 2012)

Been rehousing like a fiend, not much photo taking though.  Here's a few

Long been time, this girl now has tons of room to stretch her legs and dig even deeper than before





I think I have to rename her to Hysterocrates sp. Cameroon, H. cf. gigas, or H. crassipes.  She's getting close to her next molt and isn't looking very red....


'Nother girl who's been seriously upgraded





Fully stretched, she hit 6"!  Funny, her brother's way behind, only like 4"







Will have to rehouse again soon, she was much bigger than I thought after her last molt





I've been wondering why she isn't looking too blue.  Then I saw the underside of her legs, holy smokes!  Hopefully I'll be able to get a pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## papilio (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Jeff, these latest shots especially are simply gorgeous!!!  Is that a C. schioedtei I presume?  I just took some photos of a sling last night, my first good look at them, and was stunned by the unexpected beauty!  
Your P. subfusca lowland is a magnificent girl, wow!  She's really blossomed since her last molt.


----------



## Shell (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome new pics, Jeff! Also...how the hell have you been? We haven't spoken in ages, hope all is well.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 22, 2012)

papilio said:


> Oh Jeff, these latest shots especially are simply gorgeous!!!  Is that a C. schioedtei I presume?  I just took some photos of a sling last night, my first good look at them, and was stunned by the unexpected beauty!
> Your P. subfusca lowland is a magnificent girl, wow!  She's really blossomed since her last molt.


Wow, thank you for the compliments!  It's a violaceopes, still fairly young (4" or so).  Schioedteis really are gorgeous Ts, one of my faves.  Course, your camera skills really make 'em shine! The lowland, man, she grew like a weed.  I figure she's just about full length, now she'll thicken a bit.  Thanks again 




Shell said:


> Awesome new pics, Jeff! Also...how the hell have you been? We haven't spoken in ages, hope all is well.


Thanks Shell, lol I've been good, great in fact.  Mostly lurk these days, hardly even use FB anymore.  It's good to see the pics of Hayden and Malia, they look like they're doing well.  And your T endeavors look to be progressing nicely as well


----------



## Shell (Aug 22, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Shell, lol I've been good, great in fact.  Mostly lurk these days, hardly even use FB anymore.  It's good to see the pics of Hayden and Malia, they look like they're doing well.  And your T endeavors look to be progressing nicely as well


They are doing well, Hayden periodically asks to look at all of your fish pics on FB still. The spiders are, for the most part, doing well. How is that lovely girlfriend of yours doing? We will have to catch up sometime soon.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 24, 2012)

Shell said:


> They are doing well, Hayden periodically asks to look at all of your fish pics on FB still. The spiders are, for the most part, doing well. How is that lovely girlfriend of yours doing? We will have to catch up sometime soon.


Man, I haven't added any new pics in a while.  Guess thats probably because I haven't fished in forever, thats just not right!  Yajaira is doing well, been working like a dog but that's good for her.  We took a Bahamas cruise a few weeks ago, had an awesome, mostly-well-behaved time   And how's your boy, ::memory don't fail me now:: Ryan (right?), doing?


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 25, 2012)

Molted and rehoused, i just love the contrast on this species, pale orange-ish carapace against velvety black legs and butt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Aug 25, 2012)

No kidding Jeff, that's stunning!!


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 26, 2012)

papilio said:


> No kidding Jeff, that's stunning!!


Gracias amigo 

Woohoo 500 posts in my pic thread, drinks all around :coffee:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big B (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeff, 

Beautiful pics! We have similar tastes in our colleting habits.lol


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 27, 2012)

Big B said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Beautiful pics! We have similar tastes in our colleting habits.lol


Lol thanks, yeah man.  Hey, your Aussie goliath ever start eating again?  Mine went into hiding for a while, now she comes out daily.


----------



## Shell (Aug 27, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Man, I haven't added any new pics in a while.  Guess thats probably because I haven't fished in forever, thats just not right!  Yajaira is doing well, been working like a dog but that's good for her.  We took a Bahamas cruise a few weeks ago, had an awesome, mostly-well-behaved time   And how's your boy, ::memory don't fail me now:: Ryan (right?), doing?


Nice! I'm glad things are going well. Has Yajaira come around with the spiders at all? 

Ryan (yes, you were right) is good, things are good all around there. He's super busy. Started running his own business, and I think he's had maybe one full day off since April lol, but that's good for the business, and he enjoys it.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> Nice! I'm glad things are going well. Has Yajaira come around with the spiders at all?
> 
> Ryan (yes, you were right) is good, things are good all around there. He's super busy. Started running his own business, and I think he's had maybe one full day off since April lol, but that's good for the business, and he enjoys it.


Not in the least lol  Her friend asked her what she's going to do if we move in together, how she's gonna deal with that.  She didn't really answer that question.  She's so scared of everything, even harmless beetles :sarcasm:

That's good to hear about Ryan, if it's something he loves, it's not so bad.  Though a day off is always appreciated lol


My male Sumatran tiger molted and surprised me with maturity.  Man they mature fast!  His attitude hasn't matured, I see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 2, 2012)

The king...ahem, I mean queen...of the Chilobrachys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice fimbriatus, can't wait until my little spiderlings grow into their adult colors. I've read multiple reports about them being totally different basically each specimen. Some burrow, some web, some only web and don't burrow...what's your general experience? So far, mine seem to be burrow+webbing. 
Also, how defensive are yours really, since I've seen a threatpose from one of mine already now lol


----------



## Shell (Sep 2, 2012)

Love your fimbriatus, wow she is dark! Mine is just starting to be out and about more often now, such an underrated species. Mine still has very elaborate burrows and webbing, but it has been working on even more webbing out in the open in it's enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Very nice fimbriatus, can't wait until my little spiderlings grow into their adult colors. I've read multiple reports about them being totally different basically each specimen. Some burrow, some web, some only web and don't burrow...what's your general experience? So far, mine seem to be burrow+webbing.
> Also, how defensive are yours really, since I've seen a threatpose from one of mine already now lol


Hey Jan, yeah, big time webbers.  I have mine in a large KK with a few inches of sub and a big fake plant.  So what that means is I have I box of web, I'm not sure any decoration was necessary at all lol  As for defensiveness, she isn't at all.  She is very shy, running at any disturbance.  But on the rare occassion I have to open her enclosure, she seems to come back out to investigate what's going on.  I can't even remember seeing a threatpose from her but then again, I don't mess with her. 



Shell said:


> Love your fimbriatus, wow she is dark! Mine is just starting to be out and about more often now, such an underrated species. Mine still has very elaborate burrows and webbing, but it has been working on even more webbing out in the open in it's enclosure.


Yeah, her legs are so richly dark and velvety, I love it!  She molted not long ago so she's really vivid right now.  But even before then, she looked great.  They don't fade much between molts, unlike other species.  Just gorgeous!

Getting ready for his big trip, here's what a MM Cyriopagopus sp. Sumatran tiger looks like for the very little time between threatposes and slaps





Very nondescript looking, not much color or patterning at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 4, 2012)

Is it me Jeff, or do his spinnerets look like they are spread eagle? Lol


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 4, 2012)

Huh didn't even notice that before, how...odd....  I should have a few other pics of him at home, I gotta check 'em out.  Hopefully it's just the angle.  If they are spread apart, hopefully that won't affect his sperm web-making abilities


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 4, 2012)

Tarantulas have such beauty, if only people would stop looking at them through eyes of fear and disgust

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## advan (Sep 4, 2012)

Gorgeous lady! :drool: I have a few fresh males hanging around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 4, 2012)

Such a beautiful lady Jeff, incredible contrasts!  Probably the nicest I recall seeing.    These really are striking spiders, I can imagine them being considered somewhat the same as _P. metallica_ were they not so readily available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice girl - great contrats on that picture and yeah, I hear you. A friend of mine wanted to pick something up from me she lend me years ago and rather wants to send over her husband to pick it up. She's scared to visit me because of the T's...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 5, 2012)

advan said:


> Gorgeous lady! :drool: I have a few fresh males hanging around.


Thanks chad, she's a looker.  I have no plans to mate her but I don't know.  Something to think about....



papilio said:


> Such a beautiful lady Jeff, incredible contrasts!  Probably the nicest I recall seeing.    These really are striking spiders, I can imagine them being considered somewhat the same as _P. metallica_ were they not so readily available.


Yeah, I love their contrast, more than I like the colors of the metallica.  I think one of the neatest things about them is the patches of gray underneath their hind legs.  The regalis, and pokies in general, are just so visually complex and interesting  



Storm76 said:


> Very nice girl - great contrats on that picture and yeah, I hear you. A friend of mine wanted to pick something up from me she lend me years ago and rather wants to send over her husband to pick it up. She's scared to visit me because of the T's...


Lol she won't even come into your place?  If only people realized they aren't the monsters they think they are :/


----------



## paassatt (Sep 5, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Lol she won't even come into your place?  If only people realized they aren't the monsters they think they are :/


Sometimes changing minds one person at a time is the best we can hope for.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 5, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Lol she won't even come into your place?  If only people realized they aren't the monsters they think they are :/


Nope, scared like I said. Though she has only seen pictures of them on facebook, funny enough, her kids started bugging her about them though. So I'll just wait since her husband doesn't seem to show any inclination he's gonna pick that stuff up for her 



paassatt said:


> Sometimes changing minds one person at a time is the best we can hope for.


True enough, I'm hoping she overcomes her fear and just comes over. After all, the T's are in their cages and I don't intend to take any of them out if she's scared already thinking about them in general...


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, thats true.  Some people, like my girlfriend, just don't want to get over their fears.  I don't understand that mentality.  Why would you be scared of something for no reason? Respect it and keep a distance, ok.  But to be so scared of a spider that even the molts are unapproachable?  C'mon :/

Edit: That's a little harsh, just venting a little.  We all have our fears and hangups, myself included.  Maybe I should look at some of the things holding me back as well.


----------



## RockinOutAmber (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow I just looked through 35 pages of awesomeness. Nice Ts!


----------



## Shell (Sep 5, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Yeah, thats true.  Some people, like my girlfriend, just don't want to get over their fears.  I don't understand that mentality.  Why would you be scared of something for no reason? Respect it and keep a distance, ok.  But to be so scared of a spider that even the molts are unapproachable?  C'mon :/
> 
> Edit: That's a little harsh, just venting a little.  We all have our fears and hangups, myself included.  Maybe I should look at some of the things holding me back as well.


Nah, not harsh  I was once terrified of spiders, (however I could go near a molt, or look at pics etc), and I made a choice to overcome that fear. It CAN be done if people actually want to get over it, but many people are content living with fear. Honestly too, I think some people play it up a bit when exposed to aspects of their fear (like a molt or a picture for someone who is afraid of spiders).  Alright, maybe I should join you, Jeff, in looking at my own hangups.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 5, 2012)

RockinOutAmber said:


> Wow I just looked through 35 pages of awesomeness. Nice Ts!


Thanks amber (if that is indeed your real name), glad you enjoyed the tour 




Shell said:


> Nah, not harsh  I was once terrified of spiders, (however I could go near a molt, or look at pics etc), and I made a choice to overcome that fear. It CAN be done if people actually want to get over it, but many people are content living with fear. Honestly too, I think some people play it up a bit when exposed to aspects of their fear (like a molt or a picture for someone who is afraid of spiders).  Alright, maybe I should join you, Jeff, in looking at my own hangups.


It's true, it's far easier to live with the fear than to confront it.  I mean, how often do people really _have_ to expose themselves to creepy crawlies?  It's silly to be afraid though, a human is 100s, if not 1000s, of times larger than even the biggest bug. Again, respect, but not fear.


Aaaaannnyyways, on to my new acquisitions 

_Lampropelma nigerrimum_ x4






_Can he see me?  I don't think he can see me...._












Talk about some cute little buggers, I can't wait to watch them grow up!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Sep 5, 2012)

Cute indeed!!    Reminds me a little of my pretty schiodtei slings.  
The little nigerrimum is looking rather blue there Jeff ... fingers crossed for a female!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 6, 2012)

Those are some good looking slings! Hope one of them turns out female for you!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 6, 2012)

papilio said:


> Cute indeed!!    Reminds me a little of my pretty schiodtei slings.
> The little nigerrimum is looking rather blue there Jeff ... fingers crossed for a female!!


Thank ya, I'm hoping so too!  With four, assuming they all live, I have a really good shot 




Protectyaaaneck said:


> Those are some good looking slings! Hope one of them turns out female for you!


They look to me like they were some well-taken-care-of kids, energetic with nice plump butts.  Thank you sir on many levels


----------



## Shell (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice pickup! My nigerrimum is one of my faves.


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 10, 2012)

Shell said:


> Nice pickup! My nigerrimum is one of my faves.


Thanks shell, I figured you'd like that 


My subfusca male molted and matured.  Took him out for a photoshoot and what an absolute gentleman.  This guy was so unbelievably sweet, it kinda breaks my heart he isn't long for the world 
He's a good lookin boy though






He looks more greenish in person but the flash makes him turn reddish-purple






I'm giving some consideration on pairing him with my female...gonna do a little research and see if I think I can do it.


Also, my Sumatran tiger has finally flipped

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 10, 2012)

He is a handsome boy!  I hope you find the task of pairing doable...he definitely deserves some time with the lady. ^_~


----------



## BrettG (Sep 10, 2012)

Really great thread,and that MM above looks amazing.I think you should do some research and pair him!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 11, 2012)

Gorgeous subfusca, I vote that you pair him with your female!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it!  My gf would be thrilled to hear I would now be breeding spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Sep 11, 2012)

Another vote here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 12, 2012)

And one more vote  Go for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Sep 12, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> I'm giving some consideration on pairing him with my female...gonna do a little research and see if I think I can do it.


Of course you can do it! The pairing itself is pretty easy, and awesome to watch. Should you get a sac, it's really not difficult, do some research and you'll be fine. If I can do it, so can you. 

---------- Post added 09-12-2012 at 10:41 AM ----------



Also, if in doubt just bug Chad with a million questions. That works too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha I'll just start a new thread in the Discussion forum "Give me the complete rundown on breeding my tarantulas", that should help me out 

I think I'm gonna give it a shot, what's the worst that can happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 15, 2012)

The best I could get, she was more interested in fighting than allowing me to take glamor shots :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 15, 2012)

Love that first shot Jeff.


----------



## advan (Sep 15, 2012)

mcluskyisms said:


> Love that first shot Jeff.


Agreed, she looks like a cat over a bathtub full of water!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 16, 2012)

With that coloring of the eyehill she looks really annoyed actually


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 16, 2012)

mcluskyisms said:


> Love that first shot Jeff.


Thanks man, I liked that too.  Even more so because of chad's comment 



advan said:


> Agreed, she looks like a cat over a bathtub full of water!


Lol thats some funny stuff, yeah she does



Storm76 said:


> With that coloring of the eyehill she looks really annoyed actually


Lol she was none too pleased about the proceedings. Seriously, we were fighting for a good while trying to get her to move and stop threatposing and biting.  She doesn't run, she holds her ground!


----------



## paassatt (Sep 16, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> She doesn't run, she holds her ground!


I like that in my spiders. I'd rather fight it out than spend time chasing them around the room.


----------



## papilio (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Jeff!  I love Chad's 'bathtub' shot too!!    Brilliant!  

Sometimes the 'best you can get' turns out to be better than what you were trying for!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice shots of the Sumatra Tiger! I can't get enough of this species, it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 12, 2012)

Tell me about it, there's just something about their looks, definitely a special T


----------



## Shell (Oct 15, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> The best I could get, she was more interested in fighting than allowing me to take glamor shots :sarcasm:


Just saw these ones now (I know, I'm a little slow lol) and wow, that is one gorgeous spider, Jeff! Especially love the first pic.


----------



## papilio (Oct 15, 2012)

Shell said:


> Just saw these ones now (I know, I'm a little slow lol) and wow, that is one gorgeous spider, Jeff! Especially love the first pic.


Very nice Jeff!    I love the slight teal sheen on the femurs and ab!  I hope she's one you've decided to keep!!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 30, 2012)

Some red, white, and blue

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## papilio (Oct 30, 2012)

OOooooo, gorgeous sights Jeff!!!  


[Edit]  What's the sex of your balfouri?


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 30, 2012)

Who (what species) is that handsome red devil?! I like!


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 30, 2012)

papilio said:


> OOooooo, gorgeous sights Jeff!!!
> 
> [Edit]  What's the sex of your balfouri?


Thanks Michael, been a while since I've taken any pics.  She's a straight up woman 



PrettyHate said:


> Who (what species) is that handsome red devil?! I like!


Haha she's a KB (Pelinobius muticus); unfortunately for me, she's soon to be on her way to a new home


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 30, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Haha she's a KB (Pelinobius muticus); unfortunately for me, she's soon to be on her way to a new home


Unfortunately for you, and fortunately for me! You are too kind, really.


----------



## papilio (Oct 30, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Thanks Michael, been a while since I've taken any pics.  She's a straight up woman


Wow, nice!!  It seems that many females don't display as much blue as this.


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 30, 2012)

PrettyHate said:


> Unfortunately for you, and fortunately for me! You are too kind, really.


Well I'm just that kinda guy 



papilio said:


> Wow, nice!!  It seems that many females don't display as much blue as this.


She molted not long ago, when she came out to feed last night I had no idea how much she had grown.  And wow is she a looker.  Incredible species


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 15, 2013)

Goddamn it all to hell, the girl who wouldn't run has passed away.  I was anticipating a molt and had her new palatial estate ready for her once she was done.  I woke this morning to find her dead and I have no idea why.  Just....sucks

RIP beautiful Laika 


jbm150 said:


>


----------



## Shell (Mar 15, 2013)

Aw that sucks, sorry to hear Jeff.


----------



## papilio (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Jeff, such a beauty!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.  She was a beauty.


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 16, 2013)

Shell said:


> Aw that sucks, sorry to hear Jeff.





papilio said:


> So sorry to hear that Jeff, such a beauty!





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Sorry to hear that.  She was a beauty.


Thanks Shell, Michael, and Dustin, I appreciate it.  I'm not sure what happened, she was completely limp, no death curl at all.  She had mold growing on her so she must have passed last week sometime.  That's only the second non-sling T I've lost and it had to be her.  Son of a crap


----------



## grayzone (Mar 16, 2013)

bummer. She was a beautiful spider. Sorry for your loss


----------



## LV-426 (Mar 25, 2013)

Damn that sucks bro, hopefully you will acquire another one.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 30, 2013)

Only saw that now, sorry Jeff - that sucks big time!


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it.  I feel like there's a whole in my collection.  Hopefully not for long....


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't posted pics of this lovely young lady for some time.  New clothes and new home 













_Ok, you can go away now_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## papilio (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful Jeff!   

Having just received a couple of these slings a few months ago, the beauty even at that size quickly made it one of my faves!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 6, 2013)

The more I look at those olivacea, the more they start growing on me...grmbl *adds to T-List*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Apr 6, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> The more I look at those olivacea, the more they start growing on me...grmbl *adds to T-List*


_hehe_ 


Gotta say Jan, I was shocked by the beauty when I got mine!  




One of mine just finished its first molt in my care last night, can't wait till it's safe to coax it out and have a look!


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2013)

papilio said:


> Beautiful Jeff!
> 
> Having just received a couple of these slings a few months ago, the beauty even at that size quickly made it one of my faves!


Thanks Michael, yeah, I was as well when I received mine.  Just so golden!  She's darker now that she's gotten bigger but still beautiful as all hell!



Storm76 said:


> The more I look at those olivacea, the more they start growing on me...grmbl *adds to T-List*


They're ridiculously cool spiders: voracious, ornery, and gorgeous.  You gotta get some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Apr 8, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> They're ridiculously cool spiders: voracious, ornery, and gorgeous.  You gotta get some!


I agree, they are very cool. Mine died last year at about 2.5 inches, with no obvious reason as to why. Just crawled into its web hide and curled up. It was definitely a bummer.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Goddamn it all to hell, the girl who wouldn't run has passed away.  I was anticipating a molt and had her new palatial estate ready for her once she was done.  I woke this morning to find her dead and I have no idea why.  Just....sucks
> 
> RIP beautiful Laika


I'm a little bit late here, but sorry for your loss.  Beautiful spider.


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 8, 2013)

paassatt said:


> I agree, they are very cool. Mine died last year at about 2.5 inches, with no obvious reason as to why. Just crawled into its web hide and curled up. It was definitely a bummer.


That sucks dude, losing any T does but especially something that rare and expensive.



Shrike said:


> I'm a little bit late here, but sorry for your loss.  Beautiful spider.


Thank you, I appreciate that.  It doesn't replace her but I do have some new slings on the way 


Rehoused my L. nigerrimum slings, all four of 'em made a break for it and were a handful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 9, 2013)

New additions 

Picked up three C. sp. Sumatran tigers













and two of these:






gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## papilio (Apr 9, 2013)

Both beautiful spiders Jeff!  


I just received a couple of 1.5" M. robustums today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 10, 2013)

papilio said:


> Both beautiful spiders Jeff!
> 
> 
> I just received a couple of 1.5" M. robustums today!


Nice, my photos of 'em are looking good.  Yours are looking gooooooood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 10, 2013)

That M. robustum looks incredible.  Nice pick up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 11, 2013)

Shrike said:


> That M. robustum looks incredible.  Nice pick up!


Thank you sir!  I love the striped look of their legs


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice additions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice new additions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 21, 2013)

Argghh my attempts at shrinking my collection have completely backfired and I'm moving in the opposite direction. Plus I want all the girls I recently sold back lol

Picked up a species I've long wanted but have never been able to get.  Hopefully these are the big, jet black minax that make my mouth water :drool:

_Haplopelma_ cf. _minax_ big/black x3







I guess I'll know for sure in a few years

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## advan (May 21, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Plus I want all the girls I recently sold back lol


Never! 

Nice pick ups Jeff! It's nice to see you diving back in!


----------



## paassatt (May 21, 2013)

Downsizing the collection rarely ends in the intended "downsized" result, as far as my experience is concerned. Glad to see you posting again.

-Chris


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 21, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Plus I want all the girls I recently sold back lol


I asked them if they wanted to go back, and they said they couldn't remember you.  
Good looking minax slings!   I was considering getting a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 21, 2013)

Those B's!  Haha well I appreciate you asking 'em Dustin, hope they're all doing well 

Thanks guys, for whatever reason, once they get their tarsal claws in you, you just can't get away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (May 21, 2013)

Hey Jeff, I'm glad that your intentions didn't 'stick'!  lol  Good to see you posting again.  

Afraid I'm not big enough a man to send your beauties back to you.    But if it helps, Tanook is the Jewel of my collection, truly the only one of my spiders about whom I'd feel genuinely upset to lose should anything happen to her.  

btw Yes that's her molt (already!), she's enormous and dizzyingly beautiful!!  :biggrin:  I'm very grateful to you for being willing to pass her on to me.

I've become rather reluctant to photograph her, I do try my very best to not make the photoshoot a stressful event but she clearly became far more shy after my having taken her out the few times I did earlier on.  In contrast to her initial behavior of being on show most of the time, for many months (far longer than I'd attribute to any possible pre-molt behavior) she would refuse to leave the depths of her hide, now at last she's beginning to spend much of her time sitting at its entrance so that I can at least see her, and she will occasionally come out do drink the rain off the walls after I mist rather heavily ... I can't seem to get her to stop ignoring her water dish.  A sensitive constitution she appears to have, the only spider of mine who seems to have been somewhat traumatized by the occasional excursion to the studio set.

I recently finished re-processsing this older portrait of her for a new photo book which I'm putting together, thought you might like to spend a little time together.  





Poecilotheria subfusca by _papilio, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jbm150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Michael, I was only kidding about wanting them back (but not really).  That picture of Tanooki is just astounding and I appreciate it! I'm glad you enjoy her as I did and wish you luck on your photo book. While I had her, she was not shy in the least.  It's interesting that she has become so as she's grown and possibly as a response to being taken out for photographing.  Hopefully she still has her ravenous appetite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (May 22, 2013)

Good to see you back, and posting, Jeff....downsize...ha  I hope you're well


----------



## Shrike (May 22, 2013)

Welcome back.  Glad to see you've abandoned the "downsizing" foolishness


----------



## Storm76 (May 22, 2013)

So much for "downsizing" Jeff - wasn't it you that told me "You won't be able to keep it down to x Ts"?


----------



## jbm150 (May 23, 2013)

Shell said:


> Good to see you back, and posting, Jeff....downsize...ha  I hope you're well


Thanks Shell, doing well!  Love the Bruce av, looks like a happy pup 



Shrike said:


> Welcome back.  Glad to see you've abandoned the "downsizing" foolishness


I need to stick to it but it's so damn hard.  I keep coming back, seeing pictures, and thinking "I want that species!"



Storm76 said:


> So much for "downsizing" Jeff - wasn't it you that told me "You won't be able to keep it down to x Ts"?


Hehe that sounds like something I'd say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcluskyisms (May 23, 2013)

Nice new additions Jeff, we've all been there with "downsizing" (never works) haha!


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks mc, ain't it the truth?


Some pics of a frustrated baboon and a tricky worm (unfortunately through unclean plexi)







Are you kidding me with this species?  Ridiculous :drool:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## papilio (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful Jeff!!   
I have four slings, so one day ...


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 6, 2013)

Still on my wishlist...sadly don't have the money currently to spend on T's..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> Beautiful Jeff!!
> I have four slings, so one day ...


Sooner than you think, balfouri grow like weeds 



Storm76 said:


> Still on my wishlist...sadly don't have the money currently to spend on T's..


Definitely one to save up for.  Though, to be honest, mine is probably one of the shyest Ts I've ever owned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 16, 2013)

Somebody being overly dramatic on having to move

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## LV-426 (Jun 16, 2013)

^Sumatran tiger?


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nigerrimum


----------



## Shrike (Jun 17, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Nigerrimum


And a feisty one at that.  Nice looking spider!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 6, 2013)

My biggest girl, out in the light for more than a few seconds.  She's so burly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 6, 2013)

Look at that beautiful behemoth!


----------



## papilio (Sep 6, 2013)

Just magnificent Jeff!!!  :biggrin:  

Sorry to be such a noob, but what is she?


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 6, 2013)

That nigerrimum cracked me up.  That was certainly the most dramatic threat posture i've seen in a while..


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 6, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Look at that beautiful behemoth!


I'm not sure of her legspan but its gotta be 7" at least.  It's her bulk though, her legs are so stout.  To think she may get bigger yet!



papilio said:


> Just magnificent Jeff!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry to be such a noob, but what is she?


Haplopelma schmidti, I'd love to see what your photography could do for the species 



Alltheworld601 said:


> That nigerrimum cracked me up.  That was certainly the most dramatic threat posture i've seen in a while..


Yeah, everything is so serious to her lol


----------



## Shell (Sep 6, 2013)

Love that nigerrimum! Great pics, Jeff, I hope all well with you.


----------



## papilio (Sep 6, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Haplopelma schmidti, I'd love to see what your photography could do for the species


So would I!!  :biggrin:  Just made my Most Wanted list, what a glorious-looking spider!


----------



## jbm150 (Sep 7, 2013)

Shell said:


> Love that nigerrimum! Great pics, Jeff, I hope all well with you.


Thanks Shell, doing alright.  Work is stressful and bummed with physical ailments but my Ts make me laugh (as per below)

Fed Llama, my auratum.  As per her MO, she flung her body from across the enclosure onto the cricket.  However, as she did, she bit both it and her plant at the same time, setting off a battle of evenly matched wills lol


When she couldn't do her happy dance because she was stuck with a tree in her mouth, she seemingly became confused and angry.  She pulled and pushed and just couldn't figure it out 


The cricket fell behind her but for whatever reason, she proceeded to savage her plant.  Picture a frustrated, growling dog or cat and this was her



At this point, 5 minutes later, I felt bad for her.  The cricket was just a memory and the battle with the plant wasn't going her way 


I chased her off of it and she eventually found her cricket which she was able to eat, triumphantly   I'm not sure what she thought she was doing but I don't think tarantulas are ever going to be accused of having high-level problem solving skills

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 7, 2013)

I lol'd.  Brachys have so much character.


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 7, 2013)

Man those pictures are awesome. Please, more of llama!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL - funny you caught this, Jeff! Good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, like Jan said ^!
:biggrin:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 8, 2013)

She wanted some salad before the main course.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 24, 2014)

Been a long time since posting, wish it were under happier circumstances.  For the past couple of weeks, Nerezza, my Borneo black, had been acting abnormally, then clearly sick.  She started coming out a lot more and wandering.  I don't feed my spiders that often but her appetite was good.  She was very thirsty though.  Then I found her out of her burrow, sitting on the ground, very sluggish.  I gave her yet more water, which she drank up.  A few days later, though she was still out of her burrow, she gave me a threatpose.  Good sign.  Then she disappeared back into her burrow.  I kept her sub damp and made sure she had plenty of water.  Well, I just found her again, outside her burrow, dead.  I pulled her out and sure enough, similar to others have had with their L. violaceopes, she died of impacted bowels.  Her abdomen was very full and firm, her anus hard and crusted up.  A slight incision around the anus produced a copious amount of very liquidy poop.  God this sucks 

Apologies for the morbidness




Not sure how and why this happens, especially so frequently with Lampropelma species.  Susceptible to hard water maybe?  She recently molted, perhaps something went wrong....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 24, 2014)

Damn, I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## papilio (Aug 24, 2014)

That's a horrible story Jeff, sad to hear about that.  

I have a couple of B.b. slings which Chad bred, don't have any experience with Lampros yet but I hope they make it alright.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 25, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Damn, I am sorry to hear that.


Thanks Dustin, appreciate it 



papilio said:


> That's a horrible story Jeff, sad to hear about that.
> 
> I have a couple of B.b. slings which Chad bred, don't have any experience with Lampros yet but I hope they make it alright.


I've had this one since a tiny sling, with nary a problem.  Then all of the sudden, she up and developed this problem.  I'm sure yours will be fine Michael but keep an eye on them, especially as adults.  If you notice yours significantly changing behavior, that may be a clue something is up.  I don't know what can be done preventatively but maybe just be sure to keep the enclosure humid.  I did but maybe it wasn't enough....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Aug 25, 2014)

You know what Jeff, I just now remembered ... 
I had one of the first Borneo blacks from Chris.  As a juvie I noticed that it hadn't surfaced for a while, so I dug it up ... it was still alive, barely, but had exactly this same thing happening to its abdomen.


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 25, 2014)

JBM, I had a 7" female L.violaceopes die the exact same way....... She was my favorite t at the time. Heart breaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 26, 2014)

Geez, that sucks! Sorry about the loss, Jeff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

